# Battlefield Bad Company 2



## Korodo (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leutz...

Ich bin grade über den Abschnitt der Genres hier im Forum gestolpert und wollt mal sehen ob hier so ein paar Battlefield Fans rumgurken.

Als BF2 Veteran bin ich natürlich sehr gespannt auf BF3. Da das aber dann doch eher noch weiter weg liegt, beobachte ich momentan die Produktion von BBC2. BBC1 Fand ich schon toll...Ich konnte es nur nicht spielen (PC-player).
Der 2. Teil soll also auch auf PC kommen. Ich bin gespannt wie es sein wird. Die ersten bewegten Bilder und Informatione lassen das Herz ja schonmal höher schlagen.
Und da die Multiplayer Begrenzung der PC Version auf über 35 gesetzt wurde könnte es ja auch das richtige BF Feeling vermitteln. Das ist natürlich nicht gegen die 80 Spieler pro server die für bf3 angekündigt sind. Doch BBC2 ist endlich mal ein revolutionäres BF auf dem PC mit dem neuen Frostbite Engine.

Ich höre immer wieder Leute in Kommentaren sagen das dieses Spiel sogar Modern Warfare umhauen soll.
Was haltet ihr davon?

EDIT:
Mein Fazit nachdem ich das Spiel jetzt eine Zeit lang zockte.
Die Kampange hat mich enttäuscht. Die Story war merkwürdig. Unterhalten hat es mich trotzdem. Besonders das Ende fand ich unbefriedigend.
Der Multiplayer wird mir persönlich schnell langweilig, da das richtige BF Gefühl fehlt welches mir aus BF2 bekannt ist. Die Karten zu klein..so klein dass man sofort stirbt nachdem man in einen Heli stieg etc.
Für meinen Geschmack zu viel Action auf einem Haufen. Die Athmosphäre ist irgendwie nicht vorhanden. Bisher ist für mich das beste BF immernoch BF2: Project Reality Mod.
Nu warte ich gespannt auf BF3. Hoffentlich wird da wieder das modden unterstützt.


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Also das neue MW wird es auf jedenfall plätten aber ob es an MW1 rankommt weiß ich nicht, da MW1 einfach richtig genial ist, ich fand BF immer ziemlich gut aber MW1 ist bisher der beste MP Shooter den ich bisher gespielt habe, MW2 weiß ich nicht hab ich noch nie Online gespielt, da ich am liebsten mit Dedicated Servern und mit Mods spiele und sich da MW2 überhaupt nicht lohnt. 
Also BFBC2 wird auf jeden geil durch die Engine aber ob es MW1 plättet ... naja mal sehen wenn es dann drausen ist ^^


----------



## Ykon (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich selbst bin auch sehr auf BBC2 gespannt. Hab die Battlefield-Serie seit Battlefield 2 gespielt und hoffe sie verhauen BBC2 nicht so, wie sie es mit dem ersten Teil gemacht haben.
Hab ebenfalls die Vorgänger von Battlefield auf der 360 gespielt, nur leider gabs halt keinen Onlinemodus ... bis endlich BBC1 rauskam.
Das Spiel und das Konzept an sich find ich wirklich hammer, aber mit dem Onlinemodus haben sie sich ein echtes Eigentor geschossen. Ich bin natürlich auch total von der CoD-Serie begeistert und hatte dann natürlich einen guten Vergleich zwischen BBC1 und CoD4.
Ich fand Battlefield war zu "steif". Die Steuerung war blöd, alles war langsam (Messer ziehen, Granaten werfen) und nach einer Zeit kamen schon im Onlinemodus die Taktiken durch, wie man denn am besten irgendwie ohne viel mühe gewinnen kann. Soll heißen, dass sich Leute einen unfairen Punkt gesucht haben und von dort aus die Kisten mit Raketenwerfer zerstört haben. Dies ist natürlich nur ein einziges, kleines Beispiel. Es gab noch mehrere nervigere Taktiken. 
Im großen und ganzen war Battlefield dann doch zu einseitig und ich bin dann bei CoD4 kleben geblieben. Ich weiß nicht wie die Resonanz bei den Spieleentwicklern war, aber ich hoffe der zweite Teil wird von Grund aus anders sein, als der erste. Vor allem beim Gameplay.


Grüße


----------



## Kontinuum (2. Januar 2010)

Als BF2 Spieler kann ich die PC-Demo (und selbstverständlich den Release Date) kaum abwarten(!). Allein Grafik und der geile Sound (von denen man sich ja in den zahlreichen youtube-videos überzeugen kann) erschaffen richtig fette Atmosphäre.


----------



## mh0 (16. Januar 2010)

Kanns auch kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (18. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also das neue MW wird es auf jedenfall plätten aber ob es an MW1 rankommt weiß ich nicht,




Du verdrehst da was.CoD MP war zu keiner Zeit nur ansatzweise so gut wie ein Battlefield

hier mal Youtube Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=616LrteDliE&feature=related
alles und besonders der Sound ist einem CoD um Jahre voraus


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Januar 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Du verdrehst da was.CoD MP war zu keiner Zeit nur ansatzweise so gut wie ein Battlefield
> 
> hier mal Youtube Video http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> alles und besonders der Sound ist einem CoD um Jahre voraus



Ich finde die sind einfach unterschiedlich und man kann sie nur schwer vergleichen! CoD ist Aktionreicher, dafür bietet BF mehr taktische Möglichkeiten! 

Ich freu mich riesig auf BF! Weiß einer ob es auch online Statistiken wie bei BF 2 geben wird?

Edith: also so was wie dies hier http://www.spielerstats.de/bf2_stats/RDDmadera1979


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

So, mein Beta-Key von Amazon ist schon da, für mich heißt es dann nächste Woche: Battlefield-Fieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal gucken, ob ich darüber was auf meinen Blog blogge... hmm


----------



## Teal (21. Januar 2010)

Sieht in der Tat sehr gut aus. Konnte mit MW2 aber wenig anfangen und auch MW1 war einfach nicht mein Ding... War mehr der klassische BF1942-Jünger (Desert Combat!). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht gebe ich BC2 mal wieder eine Chance... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Razyl: Bitte bloggen! Das erleichtert mir die Entscheidung ungemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Gibt es Teil 1 eigentlich auch für den PC? Habe damals zwar die Trailer verfolgt, da ich aber nur auf dem PC zocke war es dann schnell für mich uninteressant...


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Key ist auch angekommen! Juhu ich freu mich 

@ Teal, nein den 1. Teil gibt es nicht auf dem PC!


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Und Razyl: Bitte bloggen! Das erleichtert mir die Entscheidung ungemein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man so schon anfragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, mal gucken, wie ich alles zeitlich hin bekomme. Aber ich denke bis zu drei Blogs sollte es geben, da knapp ein Monat Beta-Zeit. Evtl. funktioniert ja das auch mit den Live-Stream *grübel*
Und nein, der erste Teil erschien nur für Konsolen -- eigentlich schade.


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

@ Razyl: Blog wär super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kaldreth: Für BF: BC1 gab es schon Online-Stats und das sogar für die Konsolen. Ich denke von allen Shootern, die von EA kommen, gibt es Stats. Wird bei BF: BC2 wohl nicht anders sein.


----------



## Teal (28. Januar 2010)

Habe heute einen CD-Key für die Beta bei EA gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schaun, wie es sich spielt. Von der Beta mache ich meine Kaufentscheidung abhängig. ^^


----------



## Sin (28. Januar 2010)

Wenn mir das Spiel gefällt wirst du zum kauf gezwungen, unabhängig davon ob es dir gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Teal (29. Januar 2010)

Nö? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So etwas hat bei STO schon nicht geklappt. Kannst mir BFBC2 aber gerne per Steam schenken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. Januar 2010)

STO hat mir ja selber nicht gefallen ^^

Aber eventuell bekomm ich heute abend noch 2 zusätzliche Betakeys wenns gut läuft, die post ich dann hier im forum.


----------



## Teal (29. Januar 2010)

Soooo habe nun mal ~1h gespielt. Mein Fazit bisher:

Grafisch ist das Spiel top! Läuft auf meiner Kiste (Intel C2D E8500 @ 3,16 Ghz, HD4870 512 MB, 4 GB DDR-800, Win7 Prof x64) mit ca. 30 FPS, wenn ich alles auf "High" stelle, sowie 4xAA/4xAF und VSync aus. Erst wenn ich mit Fraps etwas aufnehmen will, droppt die Framerate auf < 20 FPS.

Spielerisch macht es mir sehr viel Spaß (mehr als alle alten BF-Teile zumindest ^^). Besonders die zerstörbare Umgebung ist taktisch sehr gut umgesetzt, da man so als Infantrie wirklich dauernd in Bewegung bleiben muss. Was mir in der Beta bisher aber noch aufgefallen ist:


Der Ping schwankt manchmal extrem (liegt wohl an den US-Servern)
Serverbrowser geht aktuell nicht richtig (wurde aber von EA auch im Spiel selbst angekündigt, dass man aktuell nur über "Play now" spielen kann/sollte)
Irgendwie werde ich nur von Nade-Spammern gekillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten denke ich mal, dass Spiel ist gekauft!

P.S.: Hat sonst noch wer das Problem, dass der Char sich manchmal "selbstständig" macht? Also, dass er sich ohne die Tastatur zu berühren bewegt bzw. man teilweise so nicht vom Fleck kommt, da man immer "gegensteuern" muss?

/Edit: Das beschriebene Problem scheint wohl nichts anderes zu sein als Lag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/Edit2: Doch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korodo (29. Januar 2010)

Danke für den kleinen Report.

Ich kann noch bis zur Demo warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirror-egg (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe das Spiel wird so cool wie es sich anhört. Vorallem die zerstörbare Umwelt klingt sehr interessant. Leider konnte ich letztes Wochenende nicht mehr an der Verlosung auf der offiziellen Seite teilnehmen. Und vorbestellen möchte ich es eigentlich erst wenn ich es mal angespielt habe bzw. es mehr Feedback gibt.


@Sin Es wäre echt extrem cool wenn du so nett wärst du die Keys posten könntest (oder auch direkt an mich:laugh


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

btw kann man sich als xbox live Mitglied bereits die mp-demo umsonst saugen. Bis jetzt machts ziemlich spaß, aber ich ich finde es spiel sich zu sehr, wie der Teil davor.

Demo bei der Ps3 auch schon draußen?


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

Da ja einige den Blog gefordert haben:
Guckst du da!
Täglich (ich versuche es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) werde ich einen neuen Eintrag veröffentlichen


----------



## Teal (29. Januar 2010)

Feine Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann es btw sein, dass die Friendliste bisher noch nicht so recht will? Der Serverbrowser geht inzwischen ja (einigermaßen), aber meine Gildies und ich haben es heute nicht geschafft, uns gegenseitig auf die Liste zu packen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem besteht noch das Problem mit manchmal auftretenden Lagspikes und das mit der Steuerung... Wenn sie das bis Release hin bekommen wird das Spiel ein Muss für alle, die das Genre mögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (30. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> btw kann man sich als xbox live Mitglied bereits die mp-demo umsonst saugen. Bis jetzt machts ziemlich spaß, aber ich ich finde es spiel sich zu sehr, wie der Teil davor.
> 
> Demo bei der Ps3 auch schon draußen?




Für uns PC-Spieler gabs halt kein "Teil davor" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Feine Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Moment ist es den meisten Spielern verwehrt über die Ingame Freundesliste auf einen gleichen Server zu joinen. Manchmal funktioniert es, oft scheitert aber der Versuch schon an der nicht funktionierenden Friendlist. Bis zum erforderlichen Update des Spiel's, könnt ihr aber mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl, trotzdem auf den gleichen Server joinen.

 Das ganze funktioniert folgendermaßen:

 Öffnet die Datei: Eigene Dateien BFBC2 BetaGamesettings.ini

 Sucht den Eintrag: FavoriteGames= (sollte die vierte Zeile von unten sein)

 Jetzt sucht sich einer von euren Kollegen einen Server raus. Nehmen wir in unserem Fallbeispiel einfach mal "[FR]Eliot Ness #44"

 Den Namen des Servers, also in diesem Fall: "[FR]Eliot Ness #44", tragt ihr in der Zeile: FavoriteGames= ein. 

 Und zwar folgendermaßen:

*Zitat:*

FavoriteGames=[FR]Eliot Ness #44;​Anschließend die Gamesettings.ini schließen und natürlich SPEICHERN.

 Startet jetzt das Spiel, einloggen etc. Der Vorgang ist ja bekannt.

 Jetzt im unteren rechten Bereich die Serverliste öffnen und auf "Favoriten" klicken.

 Der eben von euch eingetragene Server wird jetzt dort angezeigt und dem "hinterher" joinen steht also nichts mehr im Wege. Abgesehen von der Spielerzahl auf dem Server!


----------



## Sin (31. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich nun auch endlich meinen Key habe und ich etwas spielen durfte mein Fazit: 

Setting ist toll, gerade die Geräuschkulisse gibt einem das Gefühl mitten drin zu sein.
Was nervt sind momentan die Server. Egal welcher Server, nahezu jeder ist voll, da verbringt man schonmal 10 minuten mit der Serversuche ^^
Balancing ist nicht eingeschaltet. Habe nun leider schon mehrere Server gehabt, wo z.B. alle dem winning Team joinen und es Spielermäßig z.b. 9:16 steht.
Auf einem Server war es ganz extrem: Jemand hat den Spawnplatz unserer Truppen gefunden und dort jedesmal brav c4 angebracht und bei jedem spawn gezündet. Vorwärtskommen war nicht mehr möglich, da wir alle instant tot waren.
Vom setting her erinnert mich gerade die Beta Map an Battlefield 2142.
Ich musste zudem festellen, dass ich zu blöd bin zu snipern. Hab mich dann aufs rezzen konzentriert ^^


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2010)

Ok - hab gestern auch mal begonnen ein bissl in der Beta rumzutesten. Insgesamt gefaellt es mir recht gut, wie hier schon gesagt ist die Soundkullise super, grafisch macht es auch was her - allerdings finde ich die Bloom-Effekte ein wenig uebertrieben. Bei der Steuerung hab ich die gleichen Effekte wie Teal sie schon beschrieb: Manchmal rennt man einfach weiter und muss dann "gegensteuern".

Bei den Klassen finde ich doof, dass sie die Waffen von Ingi und Medic getauscht haben. Ich war bei BF immer gern Ingi mit schwerem MG - nun muss ich dazu Medic spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirror-egg (31. Januar 2010)

So ich bin gerade am Client ziehen. Allerdings hab ich noch keinen Key, also wenn jmd einen übrig hat: Habt Mitleid mit mir.

Gestern konnte ich es allerdings bei nem Kumpel schon mal kurz anspielen. Was ich in den 20min gesehen hab gefällt mir schon mal recht gut. Leider hat die Performance nicht immer mitgemacht, aber naja es ist ja noch die Beta. Besonders cool ist die zerstörbare Umgebung, wenn man keine Tür findet kann man mal eben ne Wand wegsprengen. Das ist schon sehr geil.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bei den Klassen finde ich doof, dass sie die Waffen von Ingi und Medic getauscht haben. Ich war bei BF immer gern Ingi mit schwerem MG - nun muss ich dazu Medic spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben sie doch garnicht? Es sind weniger Klassen geworden, der Ingi ist eigentlich sogar der einziger der fast 1:1 übernommen wurde. Der mit dem schweren MG und den Munitionspacks wurde nun halt auf Assault und Medic aufgesplittet.

Mich begeistert vorallem eine Sache: 1 Squad gefüllt mit 4 ordentlichen Mates gewinnt die Map.
Ich hätte nie gedacht das sie es wirklich so Teamplaybasierend aufbauen können, fantastisch.


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2010)

Ok - haengt eventuell davon ab mit welchem BF-Teil man vergleicht. Bei dem letzten aufm PC (2142) hatte man auch diese 4 Klassen wie bei BC2 und da hatte eben der Medic ein leichtes MG und der Ingi ein schweres MG. Die anderen Teile habe ich nur angespielt und kann mich nicht mehr so genau daran erinnern, wie's da war.

Im Prinzip ist es wahrscheinlich auch egal, ich hab dann jetzt halt Medic gespielt. Mir kommt der nur ein wenig "overpowered" vor, da man als Medic massenhaft Punkte abfassen kann und ich finde, dass ein Rezz wahrscheinlicher ist als z.B. eine Reparatur. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu doof fuer die anderen Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Auf Grund des Settings hab ichs natürlich mit BF2 verglichen, 2142 hab ich auch nur ein mal ne halbe Stunde gespielt und hab da auch nicht wirklich Waffen so kategorisieren können ^^

Und Imba, naja, Punkte lassen dein Team aber nicht gewinnen, ich geh idR mit mindestens ~4000 Punkte (im Spiel sind das dann so im Schnitt 1-1,8k) aus nem Spiel und ich spiele dann nur Assault. - Mit Medic geht aber zugegeben verdammt viel, besonders mit gutem Squad - aber es ist nicht so das man das nicht auch mitm Engi holen könnte, selbst mit Sniper lässt sich sowas holen wenn man clever spielt.

/e:
Nein Ogil du bist nicht zu blöd, ich spiel BC2 nun schon ne Weile und ich kann mich zum Beispiel absolut nicht mit dem Engi anfreunden. Ich spiele das Spiel aber nur mit Kumpels und da sind zwei dabei die total drauf abfahren mitm Engi zu spielen (wofür ich dankbar bin), wir sind alle was die Klassen angeht in verschiedene Richtungen gegangen, was natürlich gut zusammen passt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich damit sagen will: man muss sich an die Settings der "Klassen" wirklich gewöhnen, mit dem Sniper kam ich anfangs nicht richtig klar, mitlerweile funktioniert das total super usw. usf.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Februar 2010)

Also das mit der Friendlist hat bei nem Kumpel und mir zunächst auch nicht geklappt vorgestern haben wir es nochmal versucht und es hat ohne Probleme funktioniert!

Ich finde das Spiel einfach klasse! Ich hab bis auf die lags eigentlich noch keinen wirklichen Kritikpunkt gefunden, nur das ich es sehr befremdlich finde als Sanitäter, der ja eigentlich schnell und wenig sein sollte und im wahren Leben (ja ich weiß ist nen Spiel und vieles ist nicht realistisch) ja nahezu unbewaffnet ist bei BF mit der schwersten und unhandlichsten Waffe herum rennt. Achso und das man sich nicht hinlegen kann. Warum zum Henker kann man sich nicht hinlegen!? 

Ansonsten find ich die Möglichkeit durch support Punkte zu bekommen einfach klasse! Außerdem ist es super, dass man bei jedem Squadmitglied einsteigen kann super, so kann man wirklich effektiv zusammen spielen und spawnt nicht willkürlich auf einmal am anderen Ende der Karte, was mich bei CoD stört. 

Da ich als PC Spieler den ersten Teil der Bad Company Reihe nicht kenne finde ich die Frost Engine einfach nur geil! Wände zerballern, Häuser zum Einsturz bringen... klasse!

Edith:



Deathstyle schrieb:


> /e:
> Nein Ogil du bist nicht zu blöd, ich spiel BC2 nun schon ne Weile und ich kann mich zum Beispiel absolut nicht mit dem Engi anfreunden. Ich spiele das Spiel aber nur mit Kumpels und da sind zwei dabei die total drauf abfahren mitm Engi zu spielen (wofür ich dankbar bin), wir sind alle was die Klassen angeht in verschiedene Richtungen gegangen, was natürlich gut zusammen passt..
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich mach mit dem Medic mit Abstand die meisten Punkte gefolgt vom Sturm! Dort mach ich die Punkte aber wirklich hauptsächlich durch support! Ich komm allerdings mit den Ingi Waffen mit Abstand am Besten klar!


----------



## Sin (4. Februar 2010)

Ja, als Medic rennste schonmal mit 3000 punkte aus einem Spiel ohne auch nur einen Feind tangiert zu haben ^^
Man stellt sich einfach an die Front, wirft n medic kit an und rezzt alles was umfällt.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2010)

Man kann sich auf Grund des Spielflusses nicht hinlegen, das Spiel soll schnell sein und auch bleiben - funktioniert so auch ganz gut.

Das mit den Punkten ist echt sehr abhängig vom jeweiligen Spieler, die meisten Punkte mach ich immernoch im Heli. Davon abgesehen bin ich immernoch der Meinung das man mit fast allem gleich viele Punkte holen kann. Mit dem Medic kann man nur Punkte machen in dem man Medipacks verteilt und Leute revived, als Sniper (im Moment, wird ja zum Glück noch geändert) macht man die meisten Punkte durch die Sprengung der Punkte - wobei auch Kills und gute Mortarstrikes funktionieren, Assault -> massig Kills, Replies und Tracer, Engi zerstört Panzer - das gibt ordentlich Punkte und dazu kommt das Reparieren was Squadintern auch wiederlich viele Punkte holt.
Die Sache ist eben das du für bestimmte Sachen noch mehr Punkte kriegst als z. B. für die im ersten Moment massiv wirkenden Punkte für Squadrevives und daher resultieren auch die bessere Punktestatistiken von non-Medics.

Mein größter Kritikpunkt am Spiel ist derzeit der Autoaim von Messer.. -.-


----------



## Sin (4. Februar 2010)

Ich find das messer um ehrlich zu sein viel zu stark. Einmal nen Gegner mit dem Messer angegriffen, schon ist der tot.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2010)

Ja eben, dazu kommt halt das du nicht damit zielen musst.. das Messer isn bisl übertrieben zur Zeit.


----------



## Sin (4. Februar 2010)

Ja, Messer überarbeiten und Sniper überarbeiten. Gestern wieder eine schöne Battlefield runde gehabt, 16 gegen 16. Wir als verteidiger hatten mit ganzen 8 Snipern zu kämpfen.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2010)

Naja Sniper werden in sofern überarbeitet das Assault ebenfalls C4 bekommt, das heisst ich werde als Angreifer nichtmehr als Sniper mit Shotgun und C4 die Punkte stürmen, aber an sich ist das ja gut wenn die hinten sitzen und snipern, so verlieren sie nämlich?! ^^


----------



## Sin (4. Februar 2010)

Das war in der Tat bei dem spiel auch der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben zwar massiv kills gehabt, haben aber nicht einmal den ersten Punkt gesprengt.

Edit: Ich find einfach irgendwie keine Informationen dazu, kann jemand spontan sagen, welche Modi es geben wird, und wieviele Maps?


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2010)

Es gibt 8 Karten und Spielmodi sind:

Conquest - standard Battlefield Spielmodi, zwei Teams haben x Tickets und Kämpfen um die Kontrolle der Flaggenpunkte, das Team mit weniger Flaggenpunkten verliert auch mehr Tickets über die Zeit (war ja immer Zeit- und Todesabhängig).

Rush - der Modus ist derzeit in der Beta spielbar, zwei Teams, eins greift an und eins verteidigt. Das angreifende Team hat eine bestimmte Anzahl an Tickets (oder Zeit, weiß nicht ob es beides gibt) und muss nach einander bestimmte Punkte sprengen um sich so Schritt für Schritt bis ans Ende der Karte zu kämpfen.

Squad Deathmatch - vier Squads je vier Spieler pro Team, es gewinnt wer zuerst eine bestimmte Anzahl an toden verursacht hat. Hier gibt es meistens nur eins oder wenige Fahrzeuge (auch eher keine Panzer), außerdem sind die entsprechenden Maps runter skaliert.

Squad Rush - zwei Squads je vier Spieler pro Team kämpfen in den Rush Modus auf angepasst kleineren Karten ohne Fahrzeuge.

Dazu sollte man wissen: nicht jede Karte ist für jeden Modus geeignet (ist ja auch klar das die Rush Karten sich absolut nicht für Conquest anbieten), wie sich das aber genau auswirkt weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Sin (4. Februar 2010)

Danke dir. Hab bisher um ehrlich zu sein nur BF 2142 gespielt. War zwar klar dass es keinen Titanmodus geben wird, aber ich werde ihn dennoch vermissen ^^


----------



## Treni (22. Februar 2010)

hey,


also ich habs eben gezockt (beta) und mir taugts überhaupt net!


"meine meinung" 

wems gefällt ok, aber mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (22. Februar 2010)

Nunja, meiner Meinung nach siehts in punkto Shooter eher so aus

MW2 < BFBC2 < MAG

Das einzige Spiel wo Kriegsatmosphäre aufgekommen ist war MAG

Dennoch ist BFBC2 nicht schlecht. Besser als Call of Ego - Modern 1 Man Army 2 ist es allemal.


----------



## Razzor07 (22. Februar 2010)

Naja ich finde mw2 mit der Zeit zu langweilig, ich renne durch die Map (unbegrenzt laufen und nahkampf perk) und mache damit jeden platt der mir nahe ist. Und ich brauch mal wieder was nur Krachboom macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe leider zu spät bei Amazon bestellt für die Beta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freue mich schon tierisch! 

Was ist den bitteschön "MAG" ?


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2010)

Massive Action Game, nen MMO Shooter für die PS3. Imo auch ein sehr gutes Spiel, geht aber aufgrund von weniger actionreichen Gameplay und PS3-exklusiv leider etwas unter. Für mich aber sowieso keine Alternative für BFBC2 weils in ne ganz andere Richtung geht, bei BF spielen bis zu 32 Spieler auf einer Karte, tendenz zu weniger während bei MAG bis zu 256 Spieler pro Karte spielen.
Ich spiele Egoshooter auch immernoch lieber auf dem PC und dazu kommt die kompetive Komponente.

PS: Ich finde MAG aber ehrlichgesagt nicht wirklich athmosphörischer als BFBC2 - versuch mal bei den Audiooptionen die Wartapes einzuschalten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor07 (22. Februar 2010)

Achso, danke für die Erklärung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich finde Ego-Shooter am PC immernoch am besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*spielen will* 

Eine Woche, 2 Tage und 6 Stunden noch :>

Ps: Hat jemand schon mit Amazon Vorbesteller erfahrung gemacht? Wird der Artikel am 4. März bei mir sein oder erst doch leider am 5-6 März(so stehts auf meiner Bestellung)


----------



## Spendroc (24. Februar 2010)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Ps: Hat jemand schon mit Amazon Vorbesteller erfahrung gemacht? Wird der Artikel am 4. März bei mir sein oder erst doch leider am 5-6 März(so stehts auf meiner Bestellung)


Ich kann von WoW - Burning Crusage berichten. Das kam absolut pünktlich am Release-Tag, sogar um die Mittagszeit. Ohne Express-Service oder ähnliches. Kann aber sein, dass das aufgrund der großen Beliebtheit von WoW bei der Auslieferung generell Priorität hatte. Wenn da steht 5. März, würde ich auch erstmal damit rechnen. Freuen kannst du dich immer noch, wenn es dann am 4. kommt. Besser als anders rum, finde ich. ;P

Bei mir steht sogar 8.3. - 9.3. Aber ich importiere es auch aus dem UK. Ich hoffe es geht schneller, als es da steht. :x


edit: Mir fällt gerade ein .. ich habe vor ein oder zwei Wochen von Amazon eine Testphase für "Amazon-Prime" gemacht. Das geht einen Monat lang und man genießt alle Vorzüge von Prime: kostenlose Lieferung, Express-Versand wenn bis zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit bestellt wurde, etc. Ich würde mal gucken, ob die das noch anbieten. Das ist für den Monat absolut kostenlos. Das einzige was du tun musst ist, die automatische Verlängerung in deiner Amazon-Accountverwaltung zu deaktivieren. Sonst schließt du nach den vier Wochen für knapp 30&#8364; einen Vertrag über Amazon-Prime für ein Jahr ab. So dürfte BFBC2 auf jeden Fall am 4. März bei dir einschlagen. (;


----------



## Razzor07 (26. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis, kannte ich aber schon und schon benutzt. ^^

Aber wäre eh nicht gegangen denn Amazon verschickt das Spiel mit Spezialversand wegen der keine Jugendfreigabe was das Spiel auch 5 € teurer macht... Und Spezialversand mit Prime geht nicht soviel ich nachgelesen hatte.


----------



## Humunculus (1. März 2010)

Freu mich drauf. Sehr gut gemacht und vom Gameplay isses das Beste BF seit Vietnam, abgesehen von Mods. BF2 fand ich zB relativ bescheiden. Da war der Point of existence mod wesentlich besser.


----------



## Korodo (1. März 2010)

In 3 Tagen kommts raus.....

Der 4. März....toll...und am 4. März kommt auch Aassassins Creed 2 raus....was kaufe ich mir nur...eins von beiden...

HELFT MIR XD


----------



## alphanr1 (2. März 2010)

also ich denke BBC2 wird MW2 weghauen denn die beta hat sehr viel spass gemacht obwohl es nur eine map war

schon der gedanke an punkbuster - freie map auswahl - fahrzeuge benutzen *megafreu*

MW2 kannste ja net spielen ohne von hackern oder cheatern überollt zu werden


----------



## Teal (2. März 2010)

alphanr1 schrieb:


> also ich denke BBC2 wird MW2 weghauen denn die beta hat sehr viel spass gemacht obwohl es nur eine map war
> 
> schon der gedanke an punkbuster - freie map auswahl - fahrzeuge benutzen *megafreu*
> 
> [...]


Du hast Dedicated Server vergessen *duck*

Bin aber auch zuversichtlich, denn mir hat die Beta auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht bisher. Imho bisher das beste Spiel der Reihe (nur das alte 1942 kommt etwas ran - 2142 hingegen war eher eine kleine Enttäuschung, genau wie der BF-Klon "Quake Wars" von Splash Damage...). Vorbestellt BFBC2 ist es jedenfalls schon, hoffe es kommt dann auch bald mal bei mir an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freue mich außerdem auf die Kampagne. Sah anhand von Videos aber schon mal gut inszeniert aus.

/Edit:

Der Launch-Trailer ist da:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFtxDHv5Ml4[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (3. März 2010)

Einer der Makabersten Trailer seit langem, aber in seiner eigenen Wirkung genial und macht einen nurnoch heißer aufs Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs auch bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt. In England wirds wohl leider auch erst am Freitag Released, in Deutschland ja morgen schon (was mir vorhin erst aufgefallen is).
Wird morgen erst verschickt deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, da AmazonUK ebenfalls in Bad Hersfeld sitzt (Irrsinn, trotzdem 5 Pfund Versand zu verlangen^^), sollte es bis Freitag bzw Samstag da sein. Irgendjemand hier im Threat hatte ja Angst, dass es erst nächste Woche kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Narf, auf der englischen BF-Seite steht, dass es in 3 Stunden veröffentlicht wird -_- was denn nu? Amazon schreibt 05.03.


----------



## todesstern (4. März 2010)

also EA hat den start ma voll verschissen xD habs mir heute nachmittag geholt und bis jezte konnte ich noch kein einziges multiplayer game zocken weil? ES sind KEINE server on.... und ich hab in einigen anderen foren ma geguckt scheibar bin ich nicht der einzige 

warum hab ich mich nur wieder zu EA bewegen lassen EA sucks danke


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2010)

todesstern schrieb:


> also EA hat den start ma voll verschissen xD habs mir heute nachmittag geholt und bis jezte konnte ich noch kein einziges multiplayer game zocken weil? ES sind KEINE server on.... und ich hab in einigen anderen foren ma geguckt scheibar bin ich nicht der einzige
> 
> warum hab ich mich nur wieder zu EA bewegen lassen EA sucks danke



Also ich kann auf massig Server joinen... auch wenn mich der SP derzeit noch mehr interessiert


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2010)

Server sind da. Ich hatte auch ein paar Probleme eine Verbindung zu bekommen - aber dann klappte es auf einmal und ich konnte heute Morgen ein paar Runden MP zocken.

PS: Die Info im Spiel (dieser Ticker unten im Bildschirm) verkuendet ja auch, dass Verbindungsprobleme bekannt sind und dass daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Moronic (5. März 2010)

Heut Vormittag konnte ich den MP für ein paar Runden anspielen, aber so wirklich begeistert hats mich bisher nicht. Der SP ist imho auch nur so lala.


----------



## Peraine1 (6. März 2010)

Solo interessiert mich nicht. Multiplayer die massiven Connectionproblems sind aber arg nervig.

Aber wenns mal läuft macht mir Rush am meisten Spaß. Bei Conquest gibt es zu wenig Punkte und die Karten sind zu klein, ausserdem verstehe ich das System nicht. Hatten da oftmals alle 3 Punkte permanent gehalten und trotzdem verloren. Bei BF2 hatte das deutlich mehr Einfluss.


----------



## Ogil (6. März 2010)

Ich finde den MP durchaus spassig (auch wenn ich ebenfalls oft mit Connection-Problemen zu kaempfen habe) - allerdings finde ich auch, dass es ein paar Design-Schwaechen gibt. So fehlt die Motivation zum Bleiben (z.B. sowas wie bei MW2 der Match-Bonus), was zur Folge hat, dass wenn man am Verlieren ist massenhaft die Leute verschwinden und man dann in Unterzahl gegen das ohnehin staerkere Team kaempfen muss. Mich stoert auch, dass man sich nicht hinlegen kann und man sich die Spezialfaehigkeiten (Medipack, Repair-Tool usw.) der einzelnen Klassen erst freispielen muss (auch wenn das recht fix geht).


----------



## Moronic (6. März 2010)

Das einzige was mir gerade wirklich extrem auf den Sack geht ist das aiming. Du kannst anlegen auf wen oder was du willst. Treffen tust nur im Glücksfall, denn die Waffen verreißts dermaßen. Aber anscheinend bin ich der einzige, denn alle anderen erledigen mich mit zwei Schüssen der selben Waffe. Komisch das dies immer nur bei den BF Teilen der Fall ist.
Achja, mein Ping ist ok, nicht berauschend aber ok.

Fall jemand Tipps hat, nur her damit. Kann ja sein das ich Gott weiß was anvisieren muss damit ich treffe :-P


----------



## Ogil (6. März 2010)

Als Assault verreisst die Waffe arg wenn Du auf dem Feuerknopf bleibst - da musst Du in kurzen Salven feuern (2-3 Schuss, Pause, nochmal).

Bei Sniper-Gewehren musst Du bedenken, dass die Kugel nicht gerade fliegt, sondern der Erdanziehung unterliegt. Also etwas hoeher zielen!

Am Einfachsten ist das Zielen mit den Maschinengewehren (sowohl leicht als auch schwer) - finde ich zumindest...


----------



## Peraine1 (6. März 2010)

Dafür machen die Mg's am wenigsten Schaden. Verrückt irgendwie. Ansonsten kontrollierte Feuerstöße damit die Waffe nicht verreisst. Das Gefühl, das einen die anderen alle per Dauerfeuer umlegen habe ich aber auch, da bist du nicht alleine.

Generell die XM8 scheint so eine Dauerfeuerluckerwaffe zu sein, dazu noch der Grenadelauncher unten dran, fertig ist die Waffe, womit auch der größte Depp seine Kills machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (7. März 2010)

Ich werd mir morgen noch ein wenig den MP antun und dann vermutlich wieder zur CoD Reihe wechseln. Da hab ich trotz Cheater und Hacker immernoch mehr Spaß :-)


----------



## Teal (8. März 2010)

... und ich warte noch immer auf meine Version von BC2... Blame the Royal Mail!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. März 2010)

Ärgerlich, ich hab auch erst Samstag mit spielen angefangen und musste mich etwas mausern bis ich endlich ne konkurenzfähige Waffe am Start hatte.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Aiming: klingt für mich eher nach Frust als nach einem wirklichen Problem, mir ist bisher noch niemand untergekommen der Probleme damit hat.


----------



## Bummrar (9. März 2010)

ich hab ehrlich gesagt langsam die schnauze voll.. ich konnte noch keinen einzigen tag wirklich spielen.
entweder wurde ich von pb sofort vom server gekickt, mir wurde gesagt ich hätte keine internetverbindung oder wenn ich einen server betreten will passiert einfach nichts. so wie jetzt. ich könnt kotzen ehrlich


----------



## Valeriah (10. März 2010)

hm bin jetzt lvl 23 oder 24. alles freigeschaltet, auch g3... das im menü ist nen fehler das gibts schon mit 22 :-)
funktioniert trotz einiger kleineren probleme sehr gut. na ja rc6 wurde jetzt ja auch auf die server aufgespielt. mal sehen was das noch für verbesserungen bring.

m60 beim medic ist schon schön... nur auf die nähe ziemlich wirkungslos.  
ah das spiel macht einfach spass. 
gut nen grenadelauncher beim assault ist schön übel. aber auf die nähe explodiert ja die granate nicht dafür :-)
nur sniper und ihr mörserschlag sind des öfteren sehr lame. aber man findet sich auch damit irgendwie zurecht :-)


----------



## Teal (10. März 2010)

Meine Version kam nun auch endlich an. Werde mich die Tage dann auch mal wieder ins Schlachgetümmel stürzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm... Hat von Euch schon wer die M1 freigeschaltet? Die kriegt man, wenn man mindestens 2 alte Battlefield-Spiele auf der Veterans Homepage registriert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die komplette Box von 1942 hier, genauso wie 2142 + Northern Strike. Bei 1942 sagt er der "CD-Key" sei bereits in Benutzung, bei 2142 meinte er meine "Logindaten seien falsch". Nach etwas Recherche kam raus, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin... Diese Spiele muss man derzeit "manuell" über den Support eintragen lassen. Weiß wer wo genau ich da nachschaun muss? Die EA/BF-Seite ist leider extrem undurchsichtig... Mal kann man sich hier einloggen, mal da was klicken, aber richtig zurecht finde ich mich da nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war btw eine Meldung von *vor* dem BFBC2-Release:



> Veteranen und die M1 Garand
> Wie Patrick Bach, Senior Producer bei DICE, bestätigt, erhalten nur Besitzer von Battlefield 1943 die Waffe M1 Garand. *Auf der Website veteran.battlefield.com kann das Spiel registriert werden, was einem den Zugang zu der Waffe verschafft.* Aktuell ist die Webseite für die Veteranen noch nicht ganz funktionstüchtig. Bis zum Release sollen die Probleme jedoch behoben sein. Wie die PC-Spieler an die M1 Garand kommen, ist noch unklar. Bekanntlich wurde BF1943 noch nicht für den PC veröffentlicht.




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Bummrar (11. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> hm... Hat von Euch schon wer die M1 freigeschaltet? Die kriegt man, wenn man mindestens 2 alte Battlefield-Spiele auf der Veterans Homepage registriert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo ich durfte bisher auch nur bf2 aktivieren..keines der erweiterungen, da sagt er mir immer mein account würde nicht verifiziert werden können... und die ORIGINAL!! keys für 1942 sind in benutzung...

nja und zu der m1.. das ist ein bug soweit ich weiß, die soll eigentlich nur für besitzer von 1943 zugänglich sein.
ah ok steht da ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (13. März 2010)

geht das mittlerweile weil ich würd mir die m1 auch gerne zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Karvon (13. März 2010)

Hallo!

Hab mir auch BBC 2 gekauft, finds echt super game! Finds um Ecken besser als 2142, denn das "dreckige" Kriegszenario kommt super rüber, mit rauch und vor allem dem sound.
Naja genug geschwärmt *g*

Habt ihr auch alle 25 min das problem, dass ihr vom server fliegt? 

Mfg


----------



## Teal (13. März 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> geht das mittlerweile weil ich würd mir die m1 auch gerne zulegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bis dato habe zumindest ich die beiden alten Spiele, die ich noch rumliegen habe (1942 und 2142), nicht eintragen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Quelle_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. März 2010)

Moronic schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend bin ich der einzige, denn alle anderen erledigen mich mit zwei Schüssen der selben Waffe.



Das Gefühl hab ich ständig. Ich muss teilweise wirklich das ganze Magazin draufhauen, aber sobald ich nen Schuss abbekomme lieg ich im Staub.
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu blöde für das Spiel.


----------



## Karvon (13. März 2010)

geht mir genauso....kA was wir falsch machen ^^ hast du auch hin und wieder disconnect? nach 30 min oder so


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. März 2010)

jop teilweise beendet sich das spiel auch einfach ohne vorwarnung oder fehlermeldung


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. März 2010)

Also auf der Box kann ich nich meckern ;D
Spiel macht super spaß und mit 5.1 Anlage klingt das einfach nur geil ^^
bin inzwischen schon lvl 19 und ungf 30 Spielstunden

Und bisher is alles ganz gut, bloß manchmal versaut der Server die Balance ( ein Team war voller lvl 1- lvl 10ern und des andere mit 25ern und ++ vollgepflastert )


----------



## Teal (15. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hab ich ständig. Ich muss teilweise wirklich das ganze Magazin draufhauen, aber sobald ich nen Schuss abbekomme lieg ich im Staub.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu blöde für das Spiel.


War bei mir am Anfang auch so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einige wenige gezielte Feuerstöße mit einer Waffe, die gut Schaden macht (die "Stats" der Waffe sieht man im Ausrüstungsbildschirm) sind da um einiges mehr wert. Relativ schlecht ist z. B. die Startwaffe vom Engineer. Außer dem Schalldämpfer hat das Ding irgendwie keinen richtigen Sinn, glaube ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elledar (16. März 2010)

Hab ein Problem bei der Installation...es steckt jetzt seit 5min beim Fenster für die PunkBuster Installation und macht nicht weiter...aber beim Task Manager steht das es noch ausgeführt wird?

Was soll ich tun?

MFG


----------



## Teal (16. März 2010)

Copy & Paste aus dem Gildenforum, vielleicht hilft es ja was, da es bei Bad Company 2 genau gleich ist mit Punkbuster:



> > Battlefield 2 and other Punkbuster Games That Don't Work Online Under WINDOWS 7 FIXED!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Bei mir hat der Schritt mit dem manuellen Update von Punkbuster über diese Seite schon bei BF2142 geholfen. Versuche doch danach die Installation von BFBC2 nochmal neu auszuführen. Dann sollte er die PB-Installation überspringen, da bereits eine aktuelle(re) Version vorhanden ist.

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Korodo (17. März 2010)

OhNoez

Wenn ich BC2 auf hoher oder mittlerer Grafik anschmeiße sehe ich das HUD...aber da wo eigentlich die prachtvolle Grafik sein sollte mit Landschaften etc...ist nur ein Schwarzer Bildschirm.
Ich kann das Spiel nur auf niedrigsten Einstellungen spielen...mit den hohen hör ich ja sogar die sounds...und die anweisungen werden gezeigt...(Steuerungserklärung). Aber der rest ist schwarz.
Liegt ja dann wohl nicht umbedingt an meiner Hardware oder? Denn die ist auch einigermaßen gut.

Kennt jemand das Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotmax (18. März 2010)

Hallo,
also ich habe bisher BF2, call1-4 gezockt, überlege mit Bad Company2 zu holen. Lohnt es sich, habe hier zwar schon eindrücke erhalten über foren und Beiträge bin mir aber nicht so sicher. Bei Call 4 modern Warfare 2 war ich enttäuscht, nicht über das spiel, sondern das conecten auf die Server, vielleich kann mir hier einer helfen :-) wünsche einen schönen Tag


----------



## Teal (18. März 2010)

Meine Erfahrung mit BFBC2 bisher waren:

Es ist ein *verdammt guter* MP-Shooter, aber die Technik dahinter ist noch sehr verbesserungswürdig (Bernd hat unsere Erfahrungen ja schön im aktuellen buffed-Cast geschildert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Manche BF-Veteranen munkeln ja: "Wenn der Serverbrowser nicht kacke ist, ist es kein Battlefield!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das lindert leider etwas den Spielspaß. Ansonsten ist das Game imho aber top!

Gibt übrigens (seit gestern?!) einen lustigen Trailer, der CoD: MW2 gezielt aufs Korn nimmt:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2Qpui1hYBw[/youtube]

Hier noch das Original aus CoD: MW2:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td352xP-NZ8[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Ich find das Spiel echt klasse, Multi wie solo, was mich einfach nur atm zur weissglut bringt ist die tatasche das du oft alleine oder zu 2. gegen 6 oder 7 andere spieler kämpfst, das ist doch einfach assi eh -.-

/e ich hab grade den bonus code eingegeben da steht ich kann die extras downloaden, aber wo :<


----------



## Kaldreth (19. März 2010)

Klasse Spiel ist spiele es sehr gerne!

Zum Thema aiming! Man muss wirklich mit jeder Waffe in Feuerstößen schießen sonst trifft man auch nichts. Was halt auch etwas "realistischer" ist und mir deutlich mehr Spaß macht! Was mir nicht so gut gefällt sind die Kartendesigns bzw. die Spielrunden! Sie sind vor allem bei Eroberungen viel viel zu kurz! Bei BF konnte eine Runde schonmal ne Stunde + lang sein, bei BC2 hab ich das Gefühl ich bin gerade im Spiel angekommen dann ertönt auch schon eine Sirene! Außerdem fehlt mir die Weitläufigkeit der Karten. 

Außerdem sind mir die Waffen bzw. Extras alle zu schnell freigespielt!

Aber ansonsten bin ich begeistert! Die Frostengine ist einfach nur geil! Häuser zerballern macht einfach Laune! Wenn man weiß wo sich jemand verschanzt nimmt man ihm einfach die Deckung!


----------



## Martel (24. März 2010)

Moin, das mit dem Download würde ich auch gerne wissen!



Also ich muss sagen das Blödelfield sehr geil ist. Mir gefallen die schnellen Schlachten sehr gut. Der Rush Modus ist top, und das zerlegen der Umwelt lässt die Schlacht jedes mal anders ablaufen. Das mit dem Serverbrowser habe ich ganz elegant umschifft (meine Favoriten bleiben erhalten puhh). Einfach 10 Minuten hinsetzen immer wieder aktuallisieren und jeden hardcore Server in die Favoriten packen. Seitdem ist das Server finden 2 Minuten sachen und ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Aber das klappt nur wenn nicht die Favoriten jedes mal gelöscht werden ;-) da habe ich Glück.



Ansonsten gibt es Sachen die etwas zwei schneidig sind:



1) Respawn bei jedem aus der Gruppe:  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es damals so ( 2142 ) das man nur beim Squadleader Spawnen konnte. Da durch war es möglich ein Squad mal komplett zum respawn zu schicken. Das ist jetzt bei guten Squads fast unmöglich. Ich spiele selbst medic, und das schon immer. Ich bleibe im Hintergrund und sterbe doch recht selten ( Genug Abstand halten), ich schieße so gut wie nie, und bin nur eine Heilschlampte. Das Squad kann Quasi durchgehen bei mir respawnen. Dadurch kann man unglaublich Druck aufbauen, bzw. bekommen. Das finde ich zu heftig. Denn wenn ich sterb ist fast immer jemand am leben bei dem ich wieder respawnen kann. Ergo: 2142 macht es richtig.

2)Leveln: Das Leveln und die Waffen sind wirklich gut, und machen Spaß. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, das Level 16+ Leute einfach extrem stark sind.. und das die Desert Egal einfach die "Sniper" schlecht hin ist im Hardcore. Das Stört mich etwas.  

Ansonsten: Danke DICE für den letzten PATCH!   FOV einstellung über .ini und das Game rennt mit 3 Monitoren!!!


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Hab es auch auf dem Rechner und finde es auch extrem cool, die Kampagne ist zwar meiner Meinung etwas zu kurz (ist sie das nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber sehr toll gemacht.

Aber in den wichtigen Part, den Multiplayer arbeite ich mich grad hinein, ich bin ein kleiner Noob in Egoshooter MP's *g* aber werde von Tag zu Tag besser, vorallem die Frostengine macht es sehr spannend, gerade als Sniper geht einem irgendwann schon fast die Deckung aus und auch das pöse Campen ist kaum möglich, wenn der Gegner die Wand vor einem wegsprengt *g*


----------



## Peraine1 (25. März 2010)

Um mal ein bischen MMORPG-Jargon reinzubringen, ich finde, Sniper gehören extrem gernerft. Ich habe auch bei BF2 ab und zu mal eine Sniperrunde zur Entspannung eingelegt, aber bei BC2 ist das ja ein Witz. Kommt oft genung vor das mein gesamtes Team aus Snipern besteht. Selbst als Angreifer. Und dann darf man als einziger Idiot ,der was richtiges Spielt, sich beim versuch, anzugreifen von der gesamten feindlichen Seite zusammenschießen lassen.

Ein guter Schritt wäre, ihnen den Mortarstrike zu nehmen. Das nervt wenn 10 Sniper im feindlichen Team dafür sorgen, das der eigene Spawn permanent mit Strikes bombardiert wird.

Des weiteren halte ich den Rocketlauncher zu effektiv gegen Infantrie. Das macht zwar Laune, Leute aus einem Haus zu ballern aber man muss ja nichtmal den Gegner wirklich treffen um ihn zu killen. Einfach in ein Fenster rein, gegen die Hauwand, in den dichtesten Jungle. Gibt immer ein Kill, wozu also die Schusswaffe benutzen?

Nervig finde ich auch, das man nun einen Death bekommt auch wenn man reanimiert wird. Bei den Vorgängern gab es nur einen Death, wenn man wirklich Respawnen musste. Wenn ein paar Deppen einen immer direkt im Feindfeuer aufheben hat man Ruck Zuck 4-5 Deaths ohne sich auch nur bewegen zu können. Das nimmt etwas den Sinn des Medics, vor allem da man ja eh an Ort und Stelle respawnen kann, solange noch jemand am Leben ist. Nur beim Squadleader spawnen fand ich deutlich besser. Aber den gibt es nicht mehr, weshalb man Dauersniper nichtmal aus seinem Squad werfen kann oder sich sicher sein kann, das man Befehle verteilen kann. Das scheint absolut Random zu sein wer es machen darf und wer nicht.


----------



## Ennia (25. März 2010)

Keiner hat behauptet, dass Krieg fair ist ^^

Ne, im Ernst... Scharfschützen sind nun einmal eine sehr effektive Waffe. Die Devise lautet: Ein Schuss - ein Treffer. Außerdem sind Recons keine Sniper, sondern Aufklährer. Mit einer Shrotflinte im Gepäck kann man als Recon auch ordentlich an der Front aufräumen oder mit C4 Ladungen Panzer knacken gehen ^^

Das selbe gilt für Raketenwerfer... wenn da so eine 4-5kg Sprengladung in einem Raum explodiert... naja, ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die Überlebenchancen für Menschen ziemlich gegen Null tendiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (25. März 2010)

Sniper generft? Da ist ein Kill noch nachvollziehbar. Einzelne Ziele ausschalten aus großer Entfernung - passt. Ich werde hingegen fast immer von 40mm-Granaten umgelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich mal "Glück" habe, erwischt mich ein Panzer oder eine Kugel, die sich irgendwo verirrt hat... Leute die *nur* mit dem Ding rumrennen und Granaten spammen, konnte ich noch nie leiden...


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2010)

Das 40mm Nade Gespamme ist wirklich ekelhaft...

Und zum Sniper Thema: Gibt doch nichts schöneres, als wenn zwei Sniper sich Auge in Auge gegenüberstehen und der Gewinnt, der zuerst gezielt und abgedrückt hat (so wie gestern *g*) und vor allem kennt man (gerade auch als Aufklärer) die Snipe Spots und kann sie Kontern, hab Gestern im Alleingang 4 Sniper gekontert ^^ 

Und mit dem C4 -> eindeutig, Kamikaze run zum Panzer aus dem toten Winkel heraus, C4 legen, rennen, abdrücken freuen^^


----------



## Arosk (25. März 2010)

Ich wünschte es würde mehr Server geben... nicht wirlich lustig auf 150er zu spielen.


----------



## Teal (25. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und mit dem C4 -> eindeutig, Kamikaze run zum Panzer aus dem toten Winkel heraus, C4 legen, rennen, abdrücken freuen^^


Genau darum spiele ich auch lieber Engineer - da habe ich mehr "Kontrolle" über meine Explosionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim Recon sehe ich meistens nur noch das "Epic Fail", nachdem ich eine C4 gezündet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin ist der Panzer denn auch immer weg...


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2010)

Naja, vor dem verschätzen der Entfernung nützt auch ein Raketenwerfer nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hab mich auch schon schön selbst gesprengt: Einmal ein wenig Haus abbekommen xD und einmal auch mal aus nächster Nähe zusehen wollen^^


----------



## Arosk (25. März 2010)

Argh, immer wenn man das Spiel beim Laden minimiert stürzt es ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2010)

Jap, das Problem kenne ich, ich hab es aufgegeben es überhaupt noch zu minimieren^^


----------



## Peraine1 (25. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Sniper generft? Da ist ein Kill noch nachvollziehbar. Einzelne Ziele ausschalten aus großer Entfernung - passt. Ich werde hingegen fast immer von 40mm-Granaten umgelegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nunja, nicht umsonst ist der Recon im Moment die am meisten gespielte Klasse. Ich habe ja nicht dagegen das er als 1Mann-Killer fungiert, aber das er dazu noch Artellerie setzen kann ist übertrieben. C4 kann er gerne behalten. Und auskontern ist nicht immer, da ja auch gerne die Angreifer anstatt anzugreifen lieber nur rumsnipern. Dann sitzen sie in der Death-Zone und man kann nichts machen ausser selber  Snipern...


Und es ist immer noch ein Spiel und da muss man Abstriche für den Spielspaß machen. Das die Nubetuber sich auch noch selber mit Granaten versorgen können ist natürlich ziemlich FAIL. Im Moment ist es doch so, wieso sollte ich als Assault mit meiner Wumme schießen wenn ich mit meinem Launcher ein 90% Onehitkill machen kann? Oder als Engi die Uzi nehmen wenn ich mit meinem Rocketlauncher nur 5 Meter vor dem ziel auf den Boden ballern muss? Gerade als Medic ist man doch gearscht, weil es die einzige Klasse ist, die kein Freekill als Waffe hat.

Es ist halt frustiert wenn man stirbt ohne sich wehren zu können. Das ist aktuell beim Grenadelauncher so, beim Rocketlauncher und beim Mortarstrike. Man selber nimmt die Wumme - 80%-60% oh Instantot. Ich finde das hat man bei BC2 etwas übertrieben.

P.S. Ich selber spiele gerne den Engi und nutze dann fast nur die Carl Gustav und habe damit, besonders auf speziellen Maps, dann locker eine 3:1 KD aufzuweisen. Aber eigentlich würde ich mir lieber ein paar Feuergefechte leisten...


----------



## Deathstyle (25. März 2010)

Sniper gehört generft? Huh?
Hmn.. aha.

Wenn was generft gehört dann das Messer, und 10 Sniper auf einer Map - klingt für mich nach haufenweise Dogtags.


----------



## Teal (26. März 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das die Nubetuber sich auch noch selber mit Granaten versorgen können ist natürlich ziemlich FAIL.
> [...]


So etwas ist imho eher das Problem. Heute habe ich mal viel Medic gespielt. Frage mich immer noch, warum *der* die LMGs hat und nicht der Engineer. Hätte dem Medic eher die Schrotflinten/SMGs gegeben... Aber gut. Zum Taser setzen für die Engis taugt die Klasse aber sehr gut, da man die Pistole ohnehin nicht braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur wie viel Punkte man mit dem Medic sammeln kann ist total irre. Rumlaufen, Medkit hinwerfen, ressen, weiterlaufen, Medkit werfen... *shrug*


----------



## Deathstyle (26. März 2010)

Ich finde Medic eher durch das M60 und dem perma Tracer stark als durch den Defi und die Heals.
Warum der Engi nicht das LMG hat? Was solln der noch alles tragen und in kürzester Zeit nutz-bereit haben? :x Das macht so wie es ist schon am meisten Sinn, auch spielerisch.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. März 2010)

Ich sehs genauso.
So wies jetzt ist, passts.
Mitm Medic kann man derbe viel aufräumen...
Ich hatte letzt mit dem medic und der G3, nem munpack und nem medikit nen super lauf und hab 13 Leute nacheinander ausgeknipst ^^

Jede klasse hat ihre vor und nachteile.
Heisst ja nich umsonst Balancing...


----------



## Arosk (26. März 2010)

Wie es keinen einzigen freien Server mehr gibt :<


----------



## Teal (26. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie es keinen einzigen freien Server mehr gibt :<


Oh ja... Das kenne ich. Habe inzwischen zwar schon einige "Stammserver" in der Liste, richtig gut sind die aber auch nicht - und zumeist auch voll. Zumal der "Play Now"-Button total blödsinnig ist, da der Serverbrowser reservierte Slots nicht erkennt... Meistens versucht das Spiel dann halt zu einem "vollen" Server zu connecten.

Hat wer gute Server an der Hand? Am besten mit der Standard-Konfiguration. Wenn ich einen "Hardcore-Modus" haben will, spiele ich lieber OFP2, das macht die Sache in diesem Bereich deutlich besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (26. März 2010)

Hallöle Freunde der Sonne,

hatte auch vor mir das Spiel zuzulegen, allerdings muss ich erstmal wissen ob mein alter Kasten das Ding überhaupt packt. Vorweg möchte ich sagen, dass ich weiß, dass der PC veraltet ist, oder um es korrekt zu sagen, ziehmlich scheiße ist. Ich habe ihn mir 2007 gekauft und für die Spiele (WoW etc.) hatts eigentlich immer gereicht. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wirds laufen?

Pentium D 2x 2.8 Ghz
Nvidia Geforce 9400GT 512mb Grafikkartenspeicher
2GB Ram
(Windows 7 64 bit)

Mir ist klar, dass es auf hoher Detailstufe nicht laufen wird. Ich denke aber ich werde die Schatten auf niedrig stellen und die Detailstufe auf Mittel, sofern ich das Spiel überhaupt gestartet kriege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (26. März 2010)

Ist nur ein wenig Besser (da auch "nur" die Graka) als meiner und bei mir läufts problemlos, auf Mittel keinerlei Probs, Hoch nie probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos laufen: ich geh mal ne Runde zocken, vllt "trifft" man sich ja *g*


----------



## Arosk (26. März 2010)

Ich wundere mich nur grad warum ich trotz DX 11 nicht auf 16xQ AA stellen kann... nervig...


----------



## Kremlin (26. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ist nur ein wenig Besser (da auch "nur" die Graka) als meiner und bei mir läufts problemlos, auf Mittel keinerlei Probs, Hoch nie probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast auch einen Pentium Dualcore und bei dir läuft es flüssig? Hast du auch einen mit 2.8 Ghz Taktfrequenz?


----------



## Arosk (26. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Du hast auch einen Pentium Dualcore und bei dir läuft es flüssig? Hast du auch einen mit 2.8 Ghz Taktfrequenz?



Da du nur 2 GHZ Dualcore als Minimalanforderung brauchst, denke ich das man mit fast 3 Ghz aufjedenfall höher als auf dem minimal spielen kann.


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Du hast auch einen Pentium Dualcore und bei dir läuft es flüssig? Hast du auch einen mit 2.8 Ghz Taktfrequenz?



Ne, stimmt, sogar nur 2,6Ghz Taktung und nur ganz selten, wenn wirklich die Hölle los ist auf dem Bildschirm kurze FPS Einbrüche, aber da muss es wirklich heftig zu gehen.


----------



## Arosk (27. März 2010)

Weiß niemand warum ich nur DX 9 Grafikeinstellungen hab?


----------



## Teal (27. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Hallöle Freunde der Sonne,
> 
> hatte auch vor mir das Spiel zuzulegen, allerdings muss ich erstmal wissen ob mein alter Kasten das Ding überhaupt packt. Vorweg möchte ich sagen, dass ich weiß, dass der PC veraltet ist, oder um es korrekt zu sagen, ziehmlich scheiße ist. Ich habe ihn mir 2007 gekauft und für die Spiele (WoW etc.) hatts eigentlich immer gereicht. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wirds laufen?
> 
> ...


Habs auf einem was älteren Rechner mal angetestet, lief da schon sehr sch.... lecht:


Pentium C2D E6300 2x1,86 Ghz 

(Vorweg: Die Mhz sagen hier relativ wenig aus, da die Pentium D-Prozessoren deutlich leistungsschwächer sind, als die moderneren E-Modelle. Habe selber als Zweitrechner noch einen Pentium D950 @ 2x3,4 Ghz und der wurde von einem Pentium C2D E6300 2x1,86 Ghz locker in die Tasche gesteckt - auch wenn die Mhz bei der D-CPU mehr sind.)


NVIDIA Geforce 9600 GT (ebenfalls 512 M
2 GB RAM
Win 7 Professional x64

Getestet wurde das Spiel in 1280x720er Auflösung ohne AA/AF bei niedrig - lief total sch... lecht. Kann also bei dieser Konfiguration nur abraten das Spiel zu holen. Wirst daran keine Freude haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dann sollte es wohl eine "Pentium E"-Dualcore-CPU sein, die mit mind. 2 Ghz pro Kern arbeitet. Die D-Modelle als "Minimum" anzugeben halte ich schon für eine ziemliche Frechheit, da die Dinger nie und nimmer so genug Leistung raushauen - außer vielleicht man spielt auf 800x600. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (27. März 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die zahlreichen und auch hilfreichen Antworten. Was ich mich allerdings jetzt frage ist, wie das Spiel auf mittlere Details bei Asayur flüssig laufen kann, obwohl er eine schlechtere Grafikkarte und einen Prozessor mit "nur" 2.6 GHz Taktung besitzt? :O


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Ich spiele auf 800x600 was mich nicht wirklich stört, bei dementsprechenden Spielspass kann ich auch auf ein wenig Grafikpracht verzichten, aber das muss jeder selber wissen, wie er es will, ich habe es gestern auch mal auf Hoch versucht, es geht, allerdings mit niedrigen Framerates, diese dafür allerdings durchgehend und keine Ruckeleinbrüche, es läuft also alles in allem einfach etwas "zäher" ich hab es Battlefield Bad Company 2 Underwater getauft^^


----------



## Teal (28. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die zahlreichen und auch hilfreichen Antworten. Was ich mich allerdings jetzt frage ist, wie das Spiel auf mittlere Details bei Asayur flüssig laufen kann, obwohl er eine schlechtere Grafikkarte und einen Prozessor mit "nur" 2.6 GHz Taktung besitzt? :O


Er hat wohl eine CPU die einer C2D-E-CPU von Intel entspricht und *diese* ist 2,6 GHz pro Kern getaktet. Die bringt viel mehr Leistung als eine gleichstark getaktete Pentium-D-Dualcore-CPU. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Arosk: Schau mal in Deinen "Eigene Dateien\BFBC2"-Ordner. Da gibt es eine Datei namens "settings.ini". Versuch mal den DX-Wert bei "DxVersion=Auto" auf "DxVersion=10" zu stellen. Bei meiner Graka (HD4870) wurde es zumindest automatisch so erkannt. Falls das nichts bringt: Welches Betriebssystem und Grafikkarte nutzt Du?

Auf meinem System rennt BFBC2 übrigens auf "Hoch" mit 4xAF/4xAA bei min. 30 FPS in 1680x1050er Auflösung. Modus ist DX10. Wenn ich den Modus manuell auf DX9 wechsle (über die INI), lädt BFBC2 zwar schneller die Karten (<3 ATi bei BFBC2), hat dafür aber Grafikfehler und fehlende Transparenzeffekte bei der Scheibe von fest-montierten Geschützen.


Intel C2D E8500 2x3,16 GHz
Asus EAH4870 (512 MB RAM)
4 GB RAM (DDR800)
Win 7 Prof. x64

Wenn ich AA/AF ausschalte, geht es nochmal weiter nach oben bei FPS. Die Leistung könnte allgemein natürlich besser sein, ist aber dennoch ruckelfrei spielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lediglich wenn ich FRAPS anschmeiße, ruckelt es etwas und wird teilweise sogar unspielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. März 2010)

Gibt es nun irgendwie ne Möglichkeit das ich DX 10 & 11 Einstellungen vornehmen kann?. Hab weiterhin DX 11 und kann trotzdem nur DX 9 Einstellungen vornehmen... Also keine weichen dynamischen Schatten usw.


----------



## Teal (28. März 2010)

Mehr als den Eintrag in der INI geht glaube ich nicht, wobei bei meiner Karte (die ja nur DX9/10 aber kein DX11 kann) die Einstellung automatisch auf DX10 gestellt wurde.


----------



## Arosk (28. März 2010)

Ja, ich hab ja DX 11 eingestellt, trotzdem kann ich keine weichen Schatten und all das DX 11 bzw. 10 Zeugs nicht einstellen...


----------



## Teal (28. März 2010)

Ohne nähere Eckdaten zum System/den Einstellungen kann ich nur raten... Welche Grafikkarte/Betriebssystem verwendest Du denn?


Nochmal zu den Minimalvoraussetzungen, da es noch zu Verwirrungen wegen der Leistung und Bezeichnung der Modelle kommt:
Sowohl auf meiner Spiele-Packung als auch bei Steam steht explizit es muss eine "Intel Core 2 Duo"-CPU (also die "E-Baureihe") mit 2 GHz (pro Kern) im Rechner werkeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ kann es natürlich auch eine CPU von AMD sein, die in etwa die selbe Leistung bringt (da AMD pro Mhz etwas weniger bringt, sollte hier die CPU wohl höher angesetzt werden). *Damit fallen leider die "Pentium D"-Modelle weit unter die Minimalanforderungen, was so viel heißt wie: Sie sind viel zu langsam.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer sich dennoch unsicher ist, kann unter CanIRunIt.com einen Test zu BFBC2 starten. Einfach den Namen des Spiels eingeben bzw. BFBC2 aus der Liste auswählen und er berechnet, ob und wenn ja wie das gewählte Spiel (wahrscheinlich) auf dem System laufen wird (wobei weder die gewhlte Auflösung noch AA/AF oder der Detailsgrad im Spiel beachtet wird).

Leider ist die Erkennung auch noch nicht optimal. Bei mir erkennt der Test zwar die Spezifikationen der Grafikkarte, den RAM aber falsch, was wohl am virtuellen Speicher, bzw. Win7 x64 liegt. Zudem kann das Modell nicht eindeutig zugeordnet werden, da wohl nur der Treiber ausgelesen wird. Deshalb fällt meine Asus EAH4870 mit 512 MB RAM zumindest beim "Recommended"-Test zu BFBC2 durch:

Recommended-Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Minimum sieht es hingegen gut aus. Hier gibt es keine Probleme:

Minimum-Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Test ist zwar ein guter Indikator, eine 100%ige Sicherheit, das ein Spiel dann auf dem PC auch läuft, gibt es allerdings nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. März 2010)

So ganz stimmt das nicht...

*Features:* Recommended attributes of your Video Card 

 Required You Have



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Video RAM 512 MB 1.0 GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hardware T&L Yes Yes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pixel Shader version 4.0 3.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vertex Shader version 4.0 3.0 

Mein PC läuft aktuell unter I7-870, einer GTX 295 und Windows 7 64 Bit.


----------



## Teal (29. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> So ganz stimmt das nicht...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mein PC läuft aktuell unter I7-870, einer GTX 295 und Windows 7 64 Bit.


... wie ich bereits sagte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein nettes System, leider noch etwas fehlerhaft und auch nur als grobe Entscheidungshilfe brauchbar. Mich wundert aber, dass er bei der GTX 295 *kein* Shader-Model 4 erkennt. Das dürfte mal gar nicht sein! Würde darum mal die Treiber durchchecken, vielleicht liegt das Problem mit BFBC2 und DX11 da irgendwo verborgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. März 2010)

Nun ja, auch auf dem Zweit-PC geht nichts. Da hab ich ein AMD Phenom II X4 940, ne Hd4890 (Also DX10) und Windows XP SP3 + DX 10 SDK für XP. Dort gehen ebenfalls nur DX 9 Einstellungen.


----------



## Teal (31. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nun ja, auch auf dem Zweit-PC geht nichts. Da hab ich ein AMD Phenom II X4 940, ne Hd4890 (Also DX10) und Windows XP SP3 + DX 10 SDK für XP. Dort gehen ebenfalls nur DX 9 Einstellungen.


Das kann auch nicht gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Win XP kann kein DX10/11... Nur DX9. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vista kann auf jeden Fall DX10. Ob man für DX11 Win7 braucht, oder ob da auch Vista reicht, weiß ich leider nicht. Nutze selber Win7 aber meine Graka (HD4870) kann eh nur DX10.1. Deine Graka (HD4890) kann auch nur DX10.1 und kein DX11. Darum geht es schon doppelt nicht, wegen der fehlenden Unterstützung von DX11 bei Win XP und wegen der Graka, die einfach kein DX11 kann.


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

http://techie-buzz.com/softwares/download-directx-10-for-windows-xp.html

Mit Crysis funkts :>


----------



## Teal (31. März 2010)

Das "gehackte" DX10 kenne ich auch, geht aber bei weitem nicht überall. Offiziell unterstützt XP nun mal kein DX10... Ist ja auch schon 9 Jahre alt, das OS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Les mal die letzten Beiträge. Es funktioniert auch nicht auf dem anderen Rechner mit DX11 Karte und Win 7.


----------



## Teal (31. März 2010)

Das habe ich nochmal und hier scheint wohl der Hund begraben zu sein:



Arosk schrieb:


> [...]
> Mein PC läuft aktuell unter I7-870, einer *GTX 295* und Windows 7 64 Bit.





> Technische Daten NVIDIA GeForce GTX295
> Microsoft DirectX  	10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Quelle_

Die Graka kann ebenfalls kein DX11... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DX10 sollte aber problemlos gehen, sofern Du die richtigen Grafikkartentreiber/Monitortreiber hast (letztere können wegen der Refreshrate wichtig sein).


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Ops... dann liegt da vllt. der Hund begraben... hab DX11 aufm PC xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2010)

Ich werde es mir Morgen kaufen... ^^ Hätte da sonst ne Idee.. Buffed BF BC 2 Abend. ;D


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Wäre dabei :>

Achja Mappack 2 ist draussen :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xUhCYi4WggA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teal (1. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir Morgen kaufen... ^^ Hätte da sonst ne Idee.. Buffed BF BC 2 Abend. ;D


Haben wir so oder so schon des öfteren. ^^

Mein Fazit: Bernd kann keine Panzer fahren und Flo keinen Assault spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. April 2010)

die map is auf der 360 schon drauf lol


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2010)

Auf PC auch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. April 2010)

So seit ich es habe nur MP gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem Headest läuft man ja Gefahr Taub zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Adde my Sam_Fischer117


----------



## Teal (1. April 2010)

Eben nochmal versucht, das M1 per Veteranen-Programm freizuschalten. Nach wie vor meinte die Seite, meine Keys für BF1942 seien vergeben, und auch mein BF2142-Tag konnte nicht verlinkt werden. 

Erst ein EA-Mitarbeiter konnte mir dabei helfen. Einfach auf http://support.ea.com/chat gehen. Wenn das Ticket abgerufen wird, erscheint ein Live-Chat mit einem EA-Mitarbeiter. Dem müsst Ihr dann nur (in Englisch!) sagen, dass Ihr Eure alten BF-Spiele nicht beim Veteranen-Programm adden könnt. 

*Haltet dazu Eure CD-Keys, den alten User-Namen (BF2/BF2142/...) sowie die registrierte EA-Account-Mailadresse bereit.* 

Nach ein paar Minuten wurde mein Veteranen-Status nun von 1 (durch BFBC2) auf "3" erhöht. Um die M1 freizuschalten, benötigt Ihr mindestens einen Rang von "2". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß mit der M1, gehe diese nun auch mal ausgiebig antesten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> die map is auf der 360 schon drauf lol



Falsch, die UMGEBUNG ist bereits da, die Map ist jedoch eine andere.

Achja Gamertag wäre Jaba01

Die M1 ist richtig schlecht soviel ich gehört hab. Nostalgie und so ja, aber die M14 ist viel stärker :>


----------



## Martel (2. April 2010)

Moin, die M1 ist okay bei Hardcore Servern. Bei den "low BUB" Servern kannst du die knicken. Die 5 Schuss reichen einfach nicht ^^. Es sei denn du schaffst 2-3 Headshots hinter einander bei einem Gegner.... der nicht stehen bleibt ;-)


Der noob Launcher und die Rocket Pussys gehen mir aber derbe auf den Sack!



Übrigends: BFBC2 in 5040*1050 Screenshots -Klickst du-


----------



## Deathstyle (2. April 2010)

HC Server sind die Lowbob Server, nur so btw - Leute die nen gescheites aiming haben spielen normal.


----------



## Martel (3. April 2010)

Naja, ich denke da drüber kann man lange Streiten. Ich finde den HC kniffeliger. Da man als Medic wesentlich vorsichtiger im Squad agieren muss. Da halt ein kurzer Beschuss das Ende ist. Aber gut wie gesagt, das ist denke ich Geschmackssache-


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke da drüber kann man lange Streiten. Ich finde den HC kniffeliger. Da man als Medic wesentlich vorsichtiger im Squad agieren muss. Da halt ein kurzer Beschuss das Ende ist. Aber gut wie gesagt, das ist denke ich Geschmackssache-



^this


----------



## Deathstyle (4. April 2010)

Man kann sich darüber streiten was einem besser gefällt, mehr nicht.
99% der Liga Spiele und Cups werden mit Hardcore: Off gespielt, was wohl daran liegen könnte das BC2 eben darauf balanced ist. HC ist lediglich nen Funmodus oder für Realistikfantatiker (haha ^^).


----------



## Teal (4. April 2010)

Naja die M1 hat im Gegensatz zur M14 keine Beschränkung, was den Rang angeht. Theoretisch kann man sie also schon ab Rang 1 anlegen - so fern der Veteranen-Status hoch genug ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele auch lieber ohne HC-Modus. Wenn ich einen "realistischen Shooter" haben will, spiele ich OFP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (5. April 2010)

Hardcoreserver nehmen mMn viel von dem eh schon beschränken Teamplay aus dem Spiel (Im Vergleich zu BF). Die fehlende Karte nervt einfach und vermindert das Squadspiel doch deutlich und keine Munitionsanzeige ist nicht realistisch sondern nur nervig. Dazu doch etliche Bugs das man mit manchen Waffen ebend Fadenkreuz und Munianzeige hat und mit anderen nicht.

Eigentlich ist das einzig Sinnvolle das Fadenkreuz (Wer aber ohne Kimme und Korn spielt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen und fürs panisch im Nahkampf draufballern brauch ich kein Fadenkreuz, wo die Mitte des Bildschrims ist sieht man auch so) und die fehldene Karte, die halt das Teamplay einschränkt. Also /shrug zu HC Servern. Lande ich mal zufällig drauf gehe ich meistens wieder runter.


----------



## Arosk (6. April 2010)

Also auf HC ist das Teamplay viel stärker ausgeprägt. Wenn wir auf Softcore spielen, läuft jeder meist rum wo er will. Auf Hardcore hängen wir meist zusammen, weil dort Medics um einiges wertvoller sind.

Edit: Boah war das ne Runde... 19100 Punkte mit einem Goldstar und 59 Nadeln... Ging auch gut 1 1/2 Stunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*grins*


----------



## Peraine1 (7. April 2010)

Hmm, du kannst mit Xfire Videos aufnehmen? Gibts da einen Trick? Bei mir und meinen Mitzockern wird Xfire Ingame nicht unterstützt...


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Eben nochmal versucht, das M1 per Veteranen-Programm freizuschalten. Nach wie vor meinte die Seite, meine Keys für BF1942 seien vergeben, und auch mein BF2142-Tag konnte nicht verlinkt werden.
> 
> Erst ein EA-Mitarbeiter konnte mir dabei helfen. Einfach auf http://support.ea.com/chat gehen. Wenn das Ticket abgerufen wird, erscheint ein Live-Chat mit einem EA-Mitarbeiter. Dem müsst Ihr dann nur (in Englisch!) sagen, dass Ihr Eure alten BF-Spiele nicht beim Veteranen-Programm adden könnt.
> 
> ...



Hab ich grad gemacht. Nun sind BF1942 und BadCompany2 freigeschalten. Aber mein Rang ist nur auf 1. Ist das normal? Da sollte doch ne 2 sein?
Oder krieg ich die M1 auch so?


----------



## Arosk (7. April 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Hmm, du kannst mit Xfire Videos aufnehmen? Gibts da einen Trick? Bei mir und meinen Mitzockern wird Xfire Ingame nicht unterstützt...



Du gehst bei Xfire in die Optionen > Spiele. Dort klickst auf Battlefield Bad Company 2 und wählst beim Ingame-Render d3d10 oder d3d11 je nach dem DX Level.

Achja





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c12xuqKSGyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ganze Video anschauen + Abspann ab 8:20


----------



## Martel (8. April 2010)

Tja, Xfire problem... geht nicht bei 5040*1050 Snief. Das schaft der Encoder nicht und stürtz ab......



Aber gut bei solchen Bildern ist mir das egal.. würde meiner Rechner glaube ich auch nicht schaffen X-)


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?u...k.us/my.php?image=bfbc2game20100327225250.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Stell mal deinen FoV Wert um, das an der Seite sieht einfach nur blöd aus xD

Screen width: 5040

 Screen height: 1050

 Desired horizontal FOV degrees: 90

 Calculated vertical FOV setting: 24






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (8. April 2010)

RL sieht es gut aus x-)


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Neue #bfbc2 Serverversion R9 erschienen http://bit.ly/arj34R - Unter anderem wird die Teambalance damit gefixt!

Außerdem hat die Hauptseite ein neues Design: http://battlefield.de

Es gibt sogar Statistiken von EA jetzt.


----------



## Teal (11. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hab ich grad gemacht. Nun sind BF1942 und BadCompany2 freigeschalten. Aber mein Rang ist nur auf 1. Ist das normal? Da sollte doch ne 2 sein?
> Oder krieg ich die M1 auch so?


Der Rang ergibt sich immer aus der Anzahl der Spiele -1. Somit stimmt Rang 1 (leider). Man braucht also mindestens 2 BF-Spiele für den Veteranenstatus. Ich selber habe BF1942 + beide Addons sowie 2142 + Northern Strike. Dann habe ich noch einen Account bei BF Heroes und eben BFBC2. Mein Status ist nun bei 6. Also scheinen wohl auch Addons dazu zu zählen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. April 2010)

Ich hab mal HC länger gespielt gefällt mir immer wie besser als der Normale Mode. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. April 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Der Rang ergibt sich immer aus der Anzahl der Spiele -1. Somit stimmt Rang 1 (leider). Man braucht also mindestens 2 BF-Spiele für den Veteranenstatus. Ich selber habe BF1942 + beide Addons sowie 2142 + Northern Strike. Dann habe ich noch einen Account bei BF Heroes und eben BFBC2. Mein Status ist nun bei 6. Also scheinen wohl auch Addons dazu zu zählen.



Sollte eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Teal (12. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich nicht sein.


Doch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Quelle_


----------



## Carcharoth (12. April 2010)

Die Berechnung ist eh total komisch *g*

BFBC2 und BF1942 geaddet und Schwups: Knarre freigeschaltet. Obwohl ich nur Rang1 hab. 
Man kriegt allerdings keine Message auf der Webseite sondern sieht das erst ingame.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. April 2010)

Es ist schon sehr dumm das man BC2 frei schalten muss..


----------



## Teal (12. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Berechnung ist eh total komisch *g*
> 
> BFBC2 und BF1942 geaddet und Schwups: Knarre freigeschaltet. Obwohl ich nur Rang1 hab.
> Man kriegt allerdings keine Message auf der Webseite sondern sieht das erst ingame.


Ja, das wurde wohl nun angepasst weil es Probleme gegeben hat. Bisher brauchte man Rang 2 für die M1 - nun reicht wohl Rang 1 schon aus. Die Rangberechnung gilt aber wohl nach wie vor (Rang = Anzahl der BF-Spiele -1).



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr dumm das man BC2 frei schalten muss..


Den Satz versteh ich nicht. BC2 freischalten? Man muss halt den CD-Key nach dem Kauf an seinen EA-Account binden. Die zusätzliche Waffe (M1 aus dem 2. Weltkrieg) ist allerdings nur ein Bonus für "Veteranen" der Battlefield-Reihe. Da ist etwas Aufwand schon ok - wenn das Datenbank-System, welches hinter der Veteranen-Seite steckt mal problemlos funktionieren würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (13. April 2010)

Ich würde mir ja auch gerne die Signatur verpassen. Aber mein Kill/death rotation ist so peinlich........

Ich laufe halt nur als Medic hinterher und supporte meine Freunde. Teilweise habe runden auf dennen ich Platz 1 bin und nur 2 000 Schuss abgebeben habe. Die sollten lieber mal   Reanimation/Death einfügen....  Snief.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2010)

Bitte nicht, gibt genügend Idioten die einfach blind reanimieren und wenn man dann wieder steht wird man direkt wieder im Kreuzfeuer zerlegt. - Solche Sanis sind total zum kotzen, Situation klären -> dann wiederbeleben.
Sone Statistik würde das nur noch stärken.


----------



## Teal (13. April 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja auch gerne die Signatur verpassen. Aber mein Kill/death rotation ist so peinlich........
> 
> Ich laufe halt nur als Medic hinterher und supporte meine Freunde. Teilweise habe runden auf dennen ich Platz 1 bin und nur 2 000 Schuss abgebeben habe. Die sollten lieber mal   Reanimation/Death einfügen....  Snief.


Geht mir ähnlich (siehe K/D-Ratio). Was ich halt gar nicht leiden kann sind die ganzen Assaults die mit Noob-Tube-Only rumrennen... Meine Rolle wähle ich im Team je nach Bedarf. Jedoch bin ich auch als Recon meist der Supporter (<3 Motion-Mines und Saiga-S/Thompson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Martel (14. April 2010)

naja, nur weil es Ideoten gibt kann man das nicht gleich schlecht reden. K/D rotation für ein sniper spiegelt auch nicht wirklich das können wieder. Warum? Der Sniper hat an sich den Bonus nicht mitten drinn zu sein. Zumindest im Verhältniss zu anderen.

Noob Tube und Rocket Pussys regen mich auch derbst auf, hoffe das die mal irgendwann dadran was ändern.

Weniger Schaden bei Spielern und mehr Schaden an Fahrzeugen wäre was.


----------



## Teal (14. April 2010)

Habe gestern Abend eine durchaus positive Erfahrung gemacht. Das erste Mal auf einem durch PBBans geschütztem Server BFBC2 gespielt. Schon nach kurzer Zeit hat sich ein Trend gezeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das war nur ein Bruchteil der gebannten Leute... Es wurden während meiner Zeit auf dem Server mehr als ein Dutzend (!!!) Cheater gebannt - die meisten hatten einen Aimbot. *Die können nun aber noch immer auf NICHT-PB-Servern spielen.* Zum Kotzen! Immerhin war der Spielfluss auf dem PBBans-Geschützem Server viel angenehmer, als auf einem Non-PB-Public. 

Mein Fazit: Es gibt viel zu viele Cheater da draußen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade, aber die meisten scheinen ohne Cheats wohl total rumzugimpen.


----------



## Ogil (14. April 2010)

Aber die Leute behaupten doch immer es gibt bei BFBC2 keine Cheater. Die Cheater spielen doch alle das boese VAC-geschuetzte MW2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (14. April 2010)

... das Spiel mit einem noch höheren Cheateranteil als BFBC2 weil es keine eigenständigen Server hat? Äh... Nein danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt jedenfalls genug Videos zu den Hacks für BFBC2 da draußen. Und um Euch die Illusion zu nehmen: Ja, es gibt auch Hacks die bisher noch nicht von PB erkannt werden. Sieht man an solchen Gesellen ganz deutlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seine Stats sind sehr aussagekräftig: 



> AEK-971 VINTOVKA
> 
> * Kills:276
> * Headshots:236



Ja ne... IST KLAR!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

So lange der Cheater in deinem Team spielt was Störte es dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2010)

Cheater im eigenen Team sind genauso zum kotzen, sie lassen halt kein faires Spiel zu und zerstören es dadurch für jeden richtigen Spieler.

Was mich atm sehr nervt: ich mach BC2 an, suche Server, finde einen, joine -> Spiel geht einfach aus.
Oder auch sehr gerne: ich spiele, vorzugsweise auf einem vollem Server, hab haufenweise Punkte und Pins angesammelt, vorallem auch gutes (8er Streak Pins) und bäm! - schmiert das Spiel ab.. -.-

Aehm sonst finde ich den Granatwerfer zwar auch manchmal sehr nervig, aber schlimmer sind eig. Rocket Launcher - billiger gehts echt nicht, die regen mich auch manchmal auf.


----------



## Teal (15. April 2010)

Genau das war das Problem - der Cheater hat einfach den Server "leergeräumt", da keiner mehr gegen ihn spielen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt übrigens endlich ein Update der Catalysttreiber. Damit haben alle Leute mit ATi-Karten endlich weniger lange Ladezeiten in BFBC2 - zumindest sollte es so sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Konnte es leider nur an diesem Rechner testen, und da läuft BFBC2 nur eh auf max. 1280x720 wenn ich alles ausschalte/auf "low" drehe. Kann also bisher noch kein richtiges Feedback geben. Das gibt es dann nach der RPC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber selbst auf dieser alten Mühle brachte das Treiber-Update zumindest ein paar FPS mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. April 2010)

Wie genau erkennt man denn nen PBBan geschützten Server ?


----------



## Teal (16. April 2010)

Ich selber habe einige gefunden, indem ich einfach bei der Suchmaske "PBBans" eingegeben habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt ansonsten noch genug Server, die aber nicht als PBBans-Server markiert sind... Schade eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele nun jedenfalls fast immer auf einem der SUPER@Infatry-Clanserver. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die offizielle Seite zum Projekt ist übrigens http://www.pbbans.com/.

Zurück von der RPC und was lese ich gerade im Twitter? Client R7 und Server R10 von BFBC2 kommen! Das Changelog sieht schon mal sehr gut aus. Besonders die *fett* gedruckten Passagen freuen mich sehr:



> *
> *o MP &#8211; New Server browser*
> *o MP &#8211; Added 15 second spawn timer for Conquest/Rush gamemodes at the start of round to prevent high end machines getting the upper hand before other machines load in.*
> o MP &#8211; Crash fixes relating to ALT+TAB at different times throughout the game
> ...


Die meisten Sachen hätten zwar schon bei Release drin sein müssen (Fix für Serverbrowser usw.) aber dass PB nun PFLICHT wird für Ranked-Server ist schon mal eine super Sache. Kampf den Stats-Cheatern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (20. April 2010)

Nen neuer Serverbrowser? Kann man dann auch tatsähclich danach suchen, nach dem man suchen WILL?^^ Extrem nervig, wenn man andauernd in den Serverinfos gucken muss, obs nen PB-server is -_-

Wen nman sich vorstellt, dass auf nem PB-server in ner Runde im Schnitt 4-5 Leute gebannt werden, is das irgendwie heftig. Das erklärt aber auch die Unterschiede meiner Leistung zwischen Non-PB und PB-servern^^ Da wird man echt in den unmöglichsten Situationen umgeboxt.

Hat aber auch was, wenn man die Cheater jagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man siehts ja ganz gut. Wenn die einen einma sehn, is man weg vom Fenster. Wenn man aber von hinten kommt hat man gewonnen. Zu beachten is aber, das man "das Messer mit dem spitzen Ende zu einer weichen Stelle bewegt" (die beste Waffenbeschreibung ever^^). Daraus erklären sich auch die 9 Goldstars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant is auch die Statistik Stats-O-Matic: http://bfbc2.elxx.net/

Die ganzen M60-Naps und Noob-Launcher vorne. Es is echt schockierend, wieviele Assaults mitm Grenadelauncher im Anschlag durch die Gegend rennen. Entweder man lässt sie direkt ziehen oder ballert mit der Carl drauf. So schnell schaut man garnet und hat ne Granate im Gesicht. Ich versteh garnet, wie die so gut und vor allem so schnell zielen :/ Die Engis mit den Carls sind aber genauso lästig. Die sieht man manchma tatsächlich die ganze Zeit mit dem Ding rumrennen. Also net mit der MP, sondern der Carl o_0. Ich nutz die auch, aber auch nur, wenn ich keine Munition mehr hab/Magazin leer is (in meiner Shotgun oder Pistole) oder Assaults die mir in der jeweiligen Runde mit ihrem Launcher aufn Sack gehn. So als Art "letzte Alternative".
Das Schlimmste is aber: Die ham so gut wie immer nen Platinstar mit den Teilen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. April 2010)

Verstehe ich auch nicht ich spiele auf öfters Pinoer und benutze die Panzerfaust auch nur für Panzer und Häuser... ^^


----------



## RaDon27 (21. April 2010)

So solls sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne, aber is doch auch arsch langweilig, immernur mit dem Ding im Anschlag rumzurennen.

Der neue Patch is btw übelst kacke... -.- Irgendwie kommt mir alles Träger vor. Waffen ziehen, ranzoomen, schießen... bähhhh. Und kanns sein, dass dies Messer geändert ham? o0 Ich hab vorhin 3 (!!!) Anläufe gebraucht, um einen von hinten zu killen -.- Er stand still, hats net gemerkt. Direkt hinten dran gestanen. Und mein Soldat fuchtelt da son bissel rum bis er dann nach 5 Sekunden endlich zusticht. Genauso bei Messerduellen. Erstma 3 ma danabengehackt (obwohl direkt aufn Körper gezielt) bevor ich getroffen hab.
So machts echt keinen Spaß -.-


----------



## Teal (22. April 2010)

Zum Messer: Wollte damit auf einer Karte einen Bretterzaun zerlegen. Statt dessen habe ich aber zufällig einen Gegner erwischt, der dahinter stand... Da bin ich erst mal zusammengezuckt. ^^

Seit dem Patch ist das Spiel träge? Also bei mir nicht. Ports bei Punkbuster freigeschaltet und auch die Anwendung dementsprechend eingestellt, dass sie als Admin läuft? (unter Win Vista/7). Daran könnte es durchaus liegen. Mir gefällt der Patch bisher sehr gut: Instant einem Spiel joinen, da der Serverbrowser endlich geht. Man wird nicht 47573954385 mal von Noobtube-Lamern aus 743897548 km Entfernung erschossen sondern man hat eine gute Chance den Gegenüber zuvor mit einer Kugel nieder zu strecken, da der Blast-Radius nun geringer ist. Nur viele der Carl-Gustav-Only-Spieler sollten vielleicht überlegen, zu Spielen wie Q3A Open Arena zu wechseln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übertrieben gesagt: Seit dem Patch farme ich die Leute und nicht wie vorher umgekehrt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und das mit der Thommy Gun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Die Aimbotter und Hackuser werden endlich permanent gebannt (erst der Key, später Hardware-Ban) und die ehrlichen Spieler haben nun endlich Ruhe. Mir macht das Spiel mehr Spaß, als zuvor. Wobei ich abwarte, dass es auch hier wieder eine Weiterentwicklung der Hacks geben wird, die von PB (erst mal) nicht erkannt wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. April 2010)

Vllt wars auch nurn Eindruck.^^ Auf jeden Fall wars gestern abend komisch. Der Spawnbug nervt auch wie sau -.- Da bleibt für ne Sekunde oder so der ganze Rechner stehn (was definitiv nicht an meinem Rechner liegt^^) und man joint verzögert. Das macht verrückt. Nuja, vllt läufts ja heute nen bissel runder.


----------



## Arosk (23. April 2010)

Am besten ESL spielen, dort ist M60 und CG verboten *grins*



RaDon27 schrieb:


> Vllt wars auch nurn Eindruck.^^ Auf jeden Fall wars gestern abend komisch. Der Spawnbug nervt auch wie sau -.- Da bleibt für ne Sekunde oder so der ganze Rechner stehn (was definitiv nicht an meinem Rechner liegt^^) und man joint verzögert. Das macht verrückt. Nuja, vllt läufts ja heute nen bissel runder.




Liegt am Rechner. Ich hab seit ich das Spiel spiele noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Na gut, bis jetzt 2x Crash to Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, bitte benutzt doch http://statsverse.com

Was mich noch wundert ist, sind diese angeblichen langen Ladezeiten für ATI Grafikkarten. Davon hab ich noch nichts gespürt. Ich bin meist erster aufm Server drauf.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. April 2010)

Nein, lag net am Rechner (vergleichbar mit deinem, nur auf Intel und nVidia-Basis :>). Lag eher an meiner Trägheit, hihi. Gestern gings dann doch wieder. Hab mal als Medic MG36+Mobi-Perk+MGN-Muni ausprobiert. Richtig fett, kann ich nur empfehlen. Vor allem auf Entfernung verdammt geil.

Edit: Noch zur erklärung Wieso^^. Das MG36 besitzt standardmäßig nen Lichtpunkt, der aber kleiner als der Freischaltbare is. Der verdeckt auf Entfernung die Gegner net so extrem. Sehr angenehm zu spielen. Außerdem liegt sie besser "in der Hand". D.h. nach nem Schuss kehrts Gewehr schneller wieder in die Ruheposition zurück. Man kann da schnelle Schussfolgen mit seeehr geringem Rückstoß abgeben (dagegen is die M60 die Hölle). Zusammen mit der Magnummunition ziemlich heftig. Das Mobilitätsperk is halt zum schnelleren Rennen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem Scharfschützen müssen sich an die veränderte Geschwindigkeit gewöhnen^^ (müssen weiter vorzielen)


----------



## M_of_D (1. Mai 2010)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Vllt wars auch nurn Eindruck.^^ Auf jeden Fall wars gestern abend komisch. Der Spawnbug nervt auch wie sau -.- Da bleibt für ne Sekunde oder so der ganze Rechner stehn (was definitiv nicht an meinem Rechner liegt^^) und man joint verzögert. Das macht verrückt. Nuja, vllt läufts ja heute nen bissel runder.



Also ich hab das Problem seit dem letzten Patch auch, hatte damit vorher nie Probleme. Ansonsten gefällt mir das Spiel besser als MW2 , ist einfach mehr Teamplay dabei, zwar mehr Leute die den Noobtuber benutzen, aber dafür gibts ja den Sani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (1. Mai 2010)

Bin enttäuscht.

Hatte bisher jedes BF Spiel bis zum abwinken im Multiplayer gezockt.

Nach einem miesen BF 2142, einem spaßigen BadCompany markiert BC2 den Tiefpunkt.

Wo findet ihr denn da noch Taktik?
Egal wo ich hingehe wird nurnoch Großkalibrig die Umgebung zerfetzt...

Das ist auch der größte Fehler, das Spiel meint sich durch die zerstörbare Umgebung zu definieren, das wird mir persönlich zu schnell zu lahm.
MW2 hat alleine was Präsentation angeht wesentlich mehr geleistet, ist aber mittlerweile auch zum Cheatfest geworden und damit tot.

Mal sehen was das neue MedalofHonor bringt, aber BC 2 ist bei mir bisher durchgefallen.


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn man nicht erkennt was das besondere daran ist das man eben (alles) zerstören kann, dann ist das Spiel für einen nichts.

Da du anscheinend noch nicht die Funktion der Squads entdeckt hast, dann weiß ich dich darauf hin das man in dem Spiel in 4er Gruppen agiert. Mit Freunden oder sogar einem Clan im TS ist man teilweise unschlagbar wenn man schon zu zweit agiert. Aber auch aufm Public wird sehr stark Teamplay aufgebracht.

Das mit dem alles zerfetzen ist meist taktisch (meiner Ansicht aufjedenfall). Wenn ein Haus kaputt ist, kann sich niemand dadrin verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zerstöre auch mal gern ein Haus mit C4 nur damit es nicht mehr als Deckung nutzbar ist. Was die CG und die M60 angeht...



> Grundschaden von M60 und XM8 LMG herabgesetzt, um sie einheitlich mit den anderen LMGs zu machen
> 
> reduzierter, tödlicher Explosionsradius der 40mm Granaten und M2CG um ihre Rolle als Zweitwaffe gegen Infanterie hervor zu heben



Achja, ich spiele am liebsten Assault mit 40 MM Pumpe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nervig finde ich nur das: 



> Leicht reduzierter Grundschaden beim M16 und G3 um die erhöhte Reichweite zu balancieren


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Mai 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> MW2 hat alleine was Präsentation angeht wesentlich mehr geleistet, ist aber mittlerweile auch zum Cheatfest geworden und damit tot.



Du hast MW2 nicht wirklich mit BC2 im Bereich Multiplayer miteinander verglichen? Das ist wie ein Vergleich zwischen Serious Sam und CS. MW2 hat ein extrem schwammiges Waffenhandling/Aiming, unbalanzierte Maps und Ausrüstungen und etliche schwachsinnige >taktikzerstörenden< Optionen. Du machst dich schon etwas lächerlich wenn du behauptest das MW2 der bessere Multiplayershooter wäre wenn die Cheater nicht wären.


----------



## Deadlift (1. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht erkennt was das besondere daran ist das man eben (alles) zerstören kann, dann ist das Spiel für einen nichts.


Das gabs auch vorher schon, ist also nicht wirklich was Neues oder Besonderes.


Arosk schrieb:


> Da du anscheinend noch nicht die Funktion der Squads entdeckt hast, dann weiß ich dich darauf hin das man in dem Spiel in 4er Gruppen agiert. Mit Freunden oder sogar einem Clan im TS ist man teilweise unschlagbar wenn man schon zu zweit agiert. Aber auch aufm Public wird sehr stark Teamplay aufgebracht.
> 
> Das mit dem alles zerfetzen ist meist taktisch (meiner Ansicht aufjedenfall).





Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Haus kaputt ist, kann sich niemand dadrin verstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh man kann Squads haben?! Wow das ja fresh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hilft mir nur herzlich wenig wenn man nicht viel anderes tun muss als das was du beschreibst, danke dass du meinen Punkt klarmachst => das hat für mich weder was mit Teamplay noch mit Taktik zu tun.

Keiner gewinnt das Match weil er sonderlich taktisch vorgeht, sonder wer den andern koordiniert übern haufen rennt.(Und ja 4 Leute die im TS zusammensitzen sind besser als 4 die nichtmal mitnand reden, das qualifiziert für dich als Taktik?)



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du hast MW2 nicht wirklich mit BC2 im Bereich Multiplayer miteinander verglichen? Das ist wie ein Vergleich zwischen Serious Sam und CS. MW2 hat ein extrem schwammiges Waffenhandling/Aiming, unbalanzierte Maps und Ausrüstungen und etliche schwachsinnige >taktikzerstörenden< Optionen.



Noe hab ich nicht, oder spielt im Multiplayer Präsentation ne Rolle, es ging bei diesem Kommentar als logischerweise um Singleplayer, 
und da ist nunmal der aus BC2 leider genau wie dein erwähntes Serious Sam nur weniger Gegnern.

Wenn ich mit nem Snipergewehr auf Max Range einen Gegner weghau, sich alle anderen direkt zu mir umdrehen und mit nem LMG auf selbe Distanz treffen weiß ich bescheid.
(Mal von zig anderen Fehlern abgesehen wie z.B. sich hinter nem Panzer zu verstecken einen nicht vor Assault Rifle Feuer schützt etc.)



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du machst dich schon etwas lächerlich wenn du behauptest das MW2 der bessere Multiplayershooter wäre wenn die Cheater nicht wären.



Nun mein lieber Fanboy, dann zitiere bitte wo ich das tat.

MW2 schlägt im Multiplayer nichtmal in die selbe Kerbe wie BC 2, der Anspruch ist ein ganz anderer.
Dennoch gibts in MW2 durchaus noch einige Spielmodi die funktionieren, wenn man nicht nur stumpf Deathmatch drückt.
Aber nein ich halte es nicht für den besseren der beiden Shooter, beide machen auf Ihre Weise enorm viel falsch, 
und die Entscheidung keine Dedicated zu zu lassen hat MW 2 Multiplayer schon getötet bevor das Spiel rauskam.

Das selbe wird aber auch mit Bad Company 2 passieren, das wird sich sicherlich nicht so lange halten wie BF 2/Desert Combat etc. da den meisten die Taktischen Möglichkeiten fehlen.
Viele alte ESL Clan Hasen mit denen ich noch in Kontakt stehe stellen nicht mal ne BC 2 Squad auf.

Bezüglich sich lächerlich machen solltest du dir den nächsten Spiegel suchen wenn dich mein Kommentar gleich dazu verleitet dich persönlich angeriffen zu fühlen.

Mag sein dass ich mich Irre und BC 2 ne große Nummer wird, würd mich aber schon arg wundern.

Was aber keinen Unterschied macht wenn das Spiel für euch funktioniert, für mich und alle mit denen ich bisher gesprochen hab sowohl Arbeit als auch Freundeskreis tuts das halt nicht.


----------



## KARUxx (1. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist Battlefield ganz klar kein MW2 killer... hab das Spiel schon öfter gespielt und finde es einfach nur langweilig... 

Ich finde aber man kann COD und BF garnicht miteinander Vergleichen... ;/


----------



## Fastfax (1. Mai 2010)

hey leute!
war etwas länger nicht an bfbc2 dran.
wollte heut in den multyplayer und mit ea network verbinden....
nur geht das ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das game sagt mir Verbindung mit dem ea netzwerk konnte nicht hergestellt werden.
liegt das an mir oda an ea?
ps ich verwende die pc version von bfbc2

lg
fastfax


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2010)

Start das Spiel über den Updater, nicht über die Exe...


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Mai 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Nun mein lieber Fanboy, dann zitiere bitte wo ich das tat.



Ich bleib dabei. Abgesehen davon das du die Präsentation von MW2 im selben Satz wie der zerstörte Multiplayer durch Cheater erwähnst lächst mich nur mutmaßen von was du gerade sprichst, da brauchst du dich auch nicht über Kommentare speziell zu einem Teil des Spiels wundern. Dazu kommt das Wörtchen 'wenn' - lies es bitte nächstesmal mit und wenn du dich dann gleich persönliche angegriffen fühlst kannst du einfach antworten "Nein, tat ich nicht." - und alles ist gut und keiner bricht in tränen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welchen Shooter du für besser hältst hab ich dir weder unterstellt, noch wissen wollen. Ich rede hier nämlich ausschließlich über den Multiplayer beider Spiele und da gibt es einen ganz klaren Gewinner, indiskutabel für alle an kompetivem Spiel interessierten Leuten. Was Singleplayer angeht kann ich auch nicht mitreden, da hab ich zwar MW2 durchgespielt und für gut befunden, aber BC2 dafür noch nichteinmal angefangen.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du hast MW2 nicht wirklich mit BC2 im Bereich Multiplayer miteinander verglichen? Das ist wie ein Vergleich zwischen Serious Sam und CS. MW2 hat ein extrem schwammiges Waffenhandling/Aiming, unbalanzierte Maps und Ausrüstungen und etliche schwachsinnige >taktikzerstörenden< Optionen. Du machst dich schon etwas lächerlich wenn du behauptest das MW2 der bessere Multiplayershooter wäre wenn die Cheater nicht wären.



Manchmal muss man sich schon mit der Hand ans Hirn langen. 

Selten soviel dummes in einem Post gelesen. Troll dich weg!


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Mai 2010)

Was mich am allerallermeisten bei MW stört ist, dass man nicht mit seinen Freunden zusammenspielen kann! Klar man kann auf dem gleichen Server aber wenn man dann zu 4. losgeht und man stirbt ist man wieder wo ganz anders auf dem Map man kann nicht annähernd mal vernünftig zusammen losziehen!

BF ist einfach viel taktischer und bietet in der Hinsicht, mit den verschiedenen Klassen, den Fahrzeugen, den Möglichkeiten Wände und Gebäude zu zerstören, in meinen Augen einfach viel mehr! 

Der Anreiz dabei zu bleiben ist aufgrund der ganzen Auszeichnungen etc. genauso hoch.

Aber einfach mal eine Wand mit C4 sprengen und die ganze Wand und Geröll rumfliegen zu sehen ist einfach klasse! Ich und 2 meiner Kumpels mussten einen Raum stürmen und wussten genau, dass mehrere Leute auf die Türen halten. Also haben wir einfach eine komplette Wand weggesprengt und sind Ihnen in den Rücken gefallen!


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Hab ich auch so gespielt xD Wenn ich wußte das Leute in einem Haus campen hab ich mir erst mal einen Hintereingang "gebaut" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (11. Mai 2010)

Oh ja... Das gute C4. Spätestens, wenn ich mal wieder einen Truppentransporter mit Flo2 und Bernd an Bord in die Luft gejagt habe, geht es mir wieder gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde aber, das C4 wird im Spiel dennoch zu sehr unterschätzt.


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Zu C4 gibts doch von EA ein geiles Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5lnzScc6ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teal (12. Mai 2010)

Jau! Genau so was. ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiel gerne mit C4

Sturmsoldat mit G3 und dann wird erstma ordentlich C4 gelegt und gewartet das die Flagge neutral wird ---> Bumm --> 1-3 kills ;D


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Neuer Patch kommt bald.



> *Edit: As you noticed this patch didn't release on time and we are currently fixing some crashes on some maps which has been found by QA. Once we have a new release date I'll update this post and probably make more posts about the new release date.*
> 
> We will perform another synchronized client/server update.
> 
> ...



Balancing:



> Slightly increased the damage of the UZI at long range.
> The AKs74u now has more felt recoil when aiming.
> The G3, VSS, and all SemiAutomatic rifles now settle slightly faster between shots when aiming.
> The PKM, Type 88LMG, G3, An94, and 40mm shotgun have returned to their former glory.
> ...


----------



## Teal (1. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Neuer Patch kommt bald
> [...]


Ja, wenn DICE endlich mal die ganzen "Probleme" mit dem Onslaught-DLC auf dem PC hinbekommt. Oder anders: [Sarkasmus] Wenn sie genug Geld mit dem DLC auf den Konsolen verdient haben um sich auch mal um den PC zu kümmern. [/Sarkasmus]

Die Friendlist ist bei mir immer noch halb-kaputt. Zwar zeigt sie inzwischen endlich mal wieder an, wer wann online ist. Trotzdem kann ich keine neuen Leute adden - und es sind aktuell gerade mal 11 Leute auf der Friendlist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juni 2010)

Versuch mich mal zu adden.

Und warum ist die MG36 im Hardcore Modus immer noch nicht gefixed?... Spiel grad nur Medic mit MG36 + Medkitrange und Mun... da sind Hardcoreserver sinnlos damit.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

*Playstation3 Client- und Serverupdate auf dem Weg*

Die Page ist grad etwas überlastet.


----------



## Teal (4. Juni 2010)

Wayne Konsole...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will endlich den Knife-Bug-Fix haben... Ärgere mich gerade nur noch drüber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur wegen dem sinnlosen Onslaught-DLC haben wir PCler immer noch nicht den o. g. Patch... It's hell about time...!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (8. Juni 2010)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?



> BFBC2 v1.04 is going out to European *PS3's now* and servers are updating across Europe.


_Quelle_

BFBC2 ist auf dem PC noch v1.01...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Für die Konsolen-Version von Battlefield: Bad Company 2 wird's am 9. Juni 2010 ein weiteres Map-Pack geben. Besitzer eines VIP-Codes erhalten das Map-Pack wieder gratis. Wer über keinen VIP-Code verfügt, kann diesen nachträglich im Ingame-Store käuflich erwerben. Dies gilt jedoch nicht für die PC-Version. *Die Spieler der PC-Version erhalten das Map-Pack mit einem weiteren Update nach dem kommenden Patch gratis nachgereicht. Einen Termin für den Patch nach dem Patch gibt es derzeit noch nicht. Auch gibt es für den bereits vor Wochen angekündigten Patch leider noch immer keinen genaueren Termin der Veröffentlichung.*


_Quelle_



> Der vor Wochen angekündigte Patch (PC) für Battlefield: Bad Company 2 hat's nicht leicht. Wie mittlerweile bekannt, konnte der Patch nach Ankündigung nicht veröffentlicht werden, da Bugs für Instabilität des Spiels sorgten. Für weitere Verzögerungen sorgen unsere europäischen Nachbarn. Wie Barrie Tingle im EA UK Forum mitteilt, haben die für den Test verantwortlichen Mitarbeiter so ihre Probleme, den Arbeitsort wie gewohnt zu erreichen.
> 
> *Getestet wird der Patch von EA Mitarbeitern in Rumänien, die aufgrund eines Streiks der öffentlichen Verkehrsbetriebe keine Möglichkeit finden, an ihren Arbeitsort zu gelangen. Womöglich sind die erwähnten Tester auch die damaligen Gegner der Besucher der GamesCom 2009, die ebenfalls gegen rumänische Spieler auf der XBOX Version von Bad Company 2 antreten mussten.*
> 
> Fakt ist, dass der Patch erst gründlich getestet werden muss, bevor dieser verteilt werden kann. Solange die rumänischen Tester kein Feedback und eine etwaige Bug-List an die Entwickler weitergeben können, wird es auch kein Release des Patches geben.



_Quelle_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Juni 2010)

Juhu neues Mappack ;D

360 ftw

Die Ernüchterung folgt normalerweise auf die Euphorie.
Und EA is da scheins Meister drin -.-

2 "Neue" Maps gabs mit dem Mappack

Die Neuen maps sind releasemaps mit Squaddeathmatchmodus und noch iwas...

Dafür brauchtn Modder/Mitarbeiter 10 Minuten.

Neue Spawns.
Neue Levelbegrenzungen.
Mehr war da nich zu tun

Echt schwach von EA


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Wayne Konsole...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Workaround wäre Sprint + Knife, klappt bei mir fast immer.

MG36 ist zu geil! *Screenshots Spam Inc*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (11. Juni 2010)

Ich komme mit dem XM8-LMG deutlich besser zurecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten: 870 Combat, C4 und v. A. die *WWII M1A1 Thompson* ftw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Runde war auch toll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Roadkill-Badge, Nemesis-Badges und Knife-Bagdes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Jo, Thompson ist relativ gut ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hätt ma ne Frage.

Ich hab 25 kills mit der Garand und 25 mit der Thompson, aber die werden iwie nich angerechnet.
Ich hab nu 50 (25+25 ) kills auf der Thompson

habt ihr das auch ?


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Ja, ist verbuggt ^^


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2010)

Und wieder ein bisschen angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind keine ausgewälten Rundenenden, das sieht (fast) jedesmal so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Juni 2010)

boar lass mich mit der M60 in ruhe

is echt meine Hasswaffe.

Pötpötpöt (3 Schuss ) ---> Tot ( meist aus Scharfschützendistanz )


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> boar lass mich mit der M60 in ruhe
> 
> is echt meine Hasswaffe.
> 
> Pötpötpöt (3 Schuss ) ---> Tot ( meist aus Scharfschützendistanz )



Hö? Das Ding ist generft worden, MG36 ist um einiges stärker.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

> Am heutigen Tage, im Rahmen der E3 Pressekonferenz, gab es zwei Ankündigungen, die wir euch auf keinen Fall vorenthalten wollen.
> 
> *GunClub
> *Mit dem Mitgliedschaftsprogramm Gun Club stellt Electronic Arts ein Programm bereit, das den Spieler für seine Treue belohnt. Die Mitglieder des Gun Clubs erhalten verschiedene Vorteile, wie zusätzlich freischaltbare Spielinhalte, frühen Zugang zu Betatests und Demos, die aktuellsten Neuigkeiten sowie exklusiven Kontakt zu Entwicklerteams. Der Gun Club führt einige der weltweit beliebtesten und besten Spiele zusammen, darunter: Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Medal of Honor sowie eine neue Erweiterung für Battlefield: Bad Company 2, die in Vietnam spielt. Weitere Titel werden folgen, darunter Battlefield Heroes und Dead Space 2.
> ...



Quelle

Digitale Erweiterung spricht für sich... Wird wohl für den PC kostenlos sein und für die Konsolen kosten. Wir werden sehen, 4 neue Maps hört sich schonmal gut an ;>


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Juni 2010)

Wehe es gibt keine Musik an Fahrzeugen wie in BFV WEHE!!!!!
das war das geilste feature überhaupt in der BF Serie ;D


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Ich versuch grad verzweifelt BF2 ins Veteran Dings zu hauen bei BC2...


----------



## Teal (15. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich versuch grad verzweifelt BF2 ins Veteran Dings zu hauen bei BC2...


Wie ich schon mal im Thread erwähnt habe: Mach das über den Support. Dauert inkl. Warten maximal 15 Minuten. So kriegst Du auch die Spiele rein, die man über die Webseite wegen einiger Bugs ansonsten gar nicht registrieren kann (da immer gemeldet wird, dass der Key bereits vergeben ist).


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mal im Thread erwähnt habe: Mach das über den Support. Dauert inkl. Warten maximal 15 Minuten. So kriegst Du auch die Spiele rein, die man über die Webseite wegen einiger Bugs ansonsten gar nicht registrieren kann (da immer gemeldet wird, dass der Key bereits vergeben ist).



Ja, hab ich gemacht, nur jetzt sind Battlefield 1942, Battlefield 1943 für Xbox, Battlefield 2142 drin... Dafür aber kein BF2 oder Heroes xD

Edit: Außer BF2 hab ich keines der Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (16. Juni 2010)

Soooo! Es gab ja die Tage einen Hotfix für ATI-Karten. Dieser verringert die ewig langen Ladezeiten immens. Leider gibt es noch andere Probleme. Was helfen soll:



> [...]
> Also, get the 10.5 Catalyst PROFILE and install it, it has specific BFBC2 fixes/settings in it (mainly crossfire support but others too).
> 
> Set you CCC to use custom settings and set AI to Advanced....
> ...


Die zuletzt gepostete Einstellung ist für die schnelleren Ladezeiten verantwortlich.

Quelle

Hier noch die genauen Patchnotes:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Fix - horizontal lines are no longer observed when running an ATI CrossFireX configuration
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Fix - flickering and black square corruption is no longer observed when running on single card ATI Radeon products
> ATI Catalyst Control Center – forced on Anti-Aliasing is now supported in the following titles: Supreme Commander 2, Dirt2, Avatar and Battlefield Bad Company 2 (single GPU configurations)
> Starcraft® 2: Wings of Liberty beta on ATI Radeon™ 5800 products running in an ATI CrossFireX configurations: moving units near the edge of a cliff no longer causes them to fall because the height field is corrupted



Quelle

Zudem gibt es eine neue Version von DirectX, die auch einige FPS mehr bringen soll:

Download bei Chip
Webinstaller bei Chip
Download bei Microsoft



> DirectX alt : 48 - 76 FPS
> DirectX neu : 55 - 87 FPS


Quelle

Leider wird BFBC2 es wohl erst mit der neuen Version richtig laufen. So lange gibt es nur einen kleinen Workaround für den Spawnlag:



> "Spawn Lag" fix is coming next patch... *the game writes to disc at this time, and your AV scans it, causing the lag... as a temp fix, add both the programs files & documents BFBC2 folders to your AV exception list...*



Den Treiber habe ich installiert (10.5a, da ich eine 4870 im Rechner habe) - und siehe da, die Ladezeiten sind von knapp 30 auf 3 Sekunden gesunken! Die DirectX-Version muss ich aber noch testen... Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es was bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Juni 2010)

Hab seit einer Ewigkeit den 10.4a Treiber drauf und mit dem lief es mit meiner 4870 super! Ladezeiten von maximal 10 Sekunden das war herrlich! Hab dann gelesen, dass es bei dem 10.4 wieder anders sein soll und hab daher den jetztigen drauf gelassen und ich glaub ich behalte den auch noch eine weile!


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab 10.5 drauf und keine Ladezeiten Probleme da ich mit DX9 spiele. Ansonsten hab ich auch keinen Spawnlag, außer diesen Miniruckler von 0.1 Sec ist damit gemeint.

Deine Ladezeiten sind auf 3 Sekunden gesunken? Bei mir lädts weiterhin min. 30 Sekunden lang.


----------



## Teal (18. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab 10.5 drauf und keine Ladezeiten Probleme da ich mit DX9 spiele. Ansonsten hab ich auch keinen Spawnlag, außer diesen Miniruckler von 0.1 Sec ist damit gemeint.
> 
> Deine Ladezeiten sind auf 3 Sekunden gesunken? Bei mir lädts weiterhin min. 30 Sekunden lang.


Lies mal weiter oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei einer HD4XXX brauchst Du die 10.5a - erst da wurde es für die Karten gefixt. Zudem sollte man schaun, dass im Treiber die folgende Option so eingestellt ist, wie hier im Screenshot. Die ist nämlich für die beschleunigten Ladezeiten verantwortlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

es gibt in zwischen den 10.6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> [...]



Leider gibt den Hotfix nicht für XP.

Außerdem sind die Ladezeiten mit 10.6 gleich geblieben, aber ich komm trotzdem immer 2 Sekunden vor Spielbeginn rein ^^


----------



## Teal (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich nicht irre sollte bei XP schon die 10.4a geholfen haben... Versuch die mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre sollte bei XP schon die 10.4a geholfen haben... Versuch die mal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10.4 hat Grafikfehler im Spiel verursacht, außerdem ist das Ding ja uralt ^^


----------



## Teal (25. Juni 2010)

Naja uralt heißt gar nix. Wenn Du beispielsweise noch eine X1950 Pro im PC hättest, wären beide Treiber die schlechte Alternative, da die Karte zu alt ist für die Optimierung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grafikfehler hatte ich selber bei 10.4a zwar nicht (HD4870), es war aber immer noch extrem lahm, was die Ladezeiten angeht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Ich komm immer zwei Sekunden bevors losgeht rein, das reicht ^^


----------



## Teal (28. Juni 2010)

So wars am Anfang auch bei mir. Dann warens nur noch ~30 Sekunden. Jetzt maximal 10, eher 3-5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich sollten die Ladezeiten mit dem neusten Treiber auch so passen. Ansonsten bin ich in 95% der Falle als einer der ersten aufm Server, ich kenne auch niemand der nach 5 Sekunden drauf ist.

Naja, mit Geforce Karten gehts richtig flott, mit ner alten 9 oder 8er Reihe keine 15 Sekunden.


----------



## AemJaY (28. Juni 2010)

ich hab ne Frage an alle.
Ich hatte bei release immer wieder Probleme mit punkbuster.
auch das Zielen mit Sniper war echt mühsam. Mal triffst du mal nicht obwohl genau gleich geaimt alles.

Hat sich das nun etwas verbessert? 
Ist das Spiel mittlerweile konkurrenz fähig und Online gut Spielbar?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Snipen liegt daran das man beim Reinzoomen mit dem Zielfernrohr zwar auf den Gegner zielt, aber die Waffe noch nicht... deswegen muß man immer kurz warten.


----------



## Teal (28. Juni 2010)

AemJaY schrieb:


> ich hab ne Frage an alle.
> Ich hatte bei release immer wieder Probleme mit punkbuster.
> auch das Zielen mit Sniper war echt mühsam. Mal triffst du mal nicht obwohl genau gleich geaimt alles.
> 
> ...


Punkbuster wurde hier im Thread schon mal behandelt - einfach ein paar Seiten zurück schaun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Snipern ist so *gewollt*! Man MUSS höher zielen, da die Kugel über weite Entfernungen absinkt. Logisch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur weil MW2 und Co. da den Spielern eine falsche Physik eingeprügelt hat, ist das so schwer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier hilft nur: Üben, üben, üben!

Konkurrenzfähig ist es schon seit Release, jedoch sind eben die ganzen Kleinigkeiten wie Buddyliste, langsamer Serverbrowser, Messer-Bug und Co. schon ein kleiner Spaßkiller. Buddyliste und Serverbrowser sind zum Glück endlich gefixt, beim Messer-Bug soll es heute noch Neuigkeiten geben, wann denn endlich der Patch für den PC kommen wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Juni 2010)

Endlich... Patch kommt morgen.


----------



## Teal (29. Juni 2010)

Glaube ich erst, wenn er da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Changelog:



> We will perform another synchronized client/server update.
> 
> The client update will be roughly 500MB in size.
> 
> ...





> The Balance tweaks are as follows:
> 
> Slightly increased the damage of the UZI at long range.
> The AKs74u now has more felt recoil when aiming.
> ...


----------



## Arosk (29. Juni 2010)

Gameplay - Hitbox beweglicher Ziele wurde vergrößert, angepasst an die Geschwindigkeit der Ziele

WEEEEEEE TEEEEEEEEEE EFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Teal (29. Juni 2010)

Ja... Die Lag-Kompression ist so gedacht, dass Du bei einem Ping von 120 da hin triffst, wohin Du schießt (abzüglich der "Physik").

Das Video zeigt das schon ganz gut:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erZPhcwkSw0[/youtube]

Das soll in Zukunft wohl wieder besser werden. Bisher konnte man auch nur manuell die Config-Datei tweaken mit dem durchschnittlichen Pingwert, den man normal auf dem Server hat. Problem: Weicht der zu extrem ab, wird es noch schlimmer. Beispiel: Normal ist ~120 ms, getweakt ist es ~60 ms. Hat man auf dem Server nun einen Ping von ~200 ms, wird die Hitbox noch ungenauer. Normal ist sie eben weiter rechts (wenn man einen niedrigeren Ping hat als 120). Wenn er höher ist, wandert die Hitbox weiter nach links. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Juni 2010)

Seltsam ist das man mit einem Ping von 50 ebenfalls nicht trifft xD Im Scoreboard steht zwar ein hoher Ping, der stimmt aber nicht ein bisschen, 130 im Scoreboard ist ca. 65 also nur die Hälfte.

Naja, ich versuch mal die Settings.

Jo, geil... M1 gefixed, man bekommt Stars, aber die Auszeichnung funkt immer noch nicht... lame.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2010)

Hab grad den Sniper für mich gewonnen mit SV98 und 4x Zoom gehts richtig ab. Einfach mit nach vorne stürmen und alles onehitten was nicht zu weit weg ist. Sehr praktisch bei Snipergewehren. 

Warum SV98? 
Schnelles Nachladen, 10 Schussmagazin und tötet wie jedes andere Semiautomatikscharfschützengewehr auf kurze Distanz mit einem Schuss... genial, macht Spaß und ist für das ganze Team sehr nützlich da man nicht nur rumhockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2010)

Hab das gerade mal ausprobiert, mit nem Hang zum Pistolen ziehen funktioniert das echt sehr gut, man ist immer in Reichweite für die Motion Mines und es macht echt Spaß die Leute aus kurzer Distanz damit zu legen. Funktioniert echt gut und gibt dem SV98 auch noch ne echte Daseinsberechtigung! Danke für den Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2010)

Hab schon 5 Goldstars damit obwohl ich gestern nur 4 Stunden gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (6. Juli 2010)

Habe vor dem letzten Patch öfter mal mit dem M24 und 4fach-Visier gespielt - das geht auch gut ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe mich nun aber auch ins SV98 verliebt, seit so viele mit dem MG3 rumrennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja:

<3 das (alte neue) Messer. 8 Sternchen hab ich schon, 2 brauche ich noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich auch freut: Die Leute lernen langsam, mit der Multifunktionsmelde-Taste umzugehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gefühlt werden nun viel mehr Spieler markiert.


----------



## Teal (15. Juli 2010)

hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN-31LqjRAI[/youtube]

<3 Wookies! Ich renne z. Z. auch sehr oft als Recon rum wer. Wer jedoch immer nur doof an einer Ecke hockt - dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der wird dann auch von mir gemessert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Ach so rumsitzende Sniper hab ich auch schon 4 Stück auf einmal gemessert, ich selbst spiel immer noch Rush Recon wie oben beschrieben xD M93R Burst ist genial.


----------



## Teal (20. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele den Recon auch lieber offensiv. Dauernd nur irgendwo dumm in der Ecke rumsitzen und darauf warten, dass wer kommt und einen aus dem Camper-Platz per Granate rausbombt, ist einfach nicht mein Spielstil...

Achja: <3 Mess0r! <3 Sniper-Rifle mit 4fach-Zoom oder Aimpoint! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Punkt aufm Bildschirm is ja lame xD


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Heute das erste mal Cheater gesehen :>

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/Mast3rSGT


----------



## Martel (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi, wir suchen noch BFBC2 Spieler. Die Lust haben mit uns die eine oder andere Runde BFBC 2 zu Spielen.

Einfach Abends auf www.juxclan.de klicken und dann zu uns in den Channel rein. 

Wir sind alle zwischen 25-30 Jahre, Berufstätig. 

Übrigends läuft auf www.juxclan.de auch noch ein Livestream (SD Qualität sorry)  vom Abend.

Ps: selbst redent muss keiner in den Clan eintreten, es geht wirklich nur um Mitspieler!


Wer aber dennoch Interesse hat darf sich gerne diese kleine "Ausschreibung" durchlesen.

Operation menschliches Schild!


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiel öfters mal gern mit VSS Snaiperskaya. Die is ganz nice.


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2010)

/push mann, muß heut abend mal die neuen maps holen, schade das specact kit 5 euro kostet und es kein elv beim ea store gibt.


----------



## Enira (3. Dezember 2010)

neue maps? ist da was an mir vorübergegangen? bislang gabs ja die mappacks nur für die Konsolenversionen >.>


----------



## Fri (11. Dezember 2010)

Hey, hab hier nen kleines Problem mit BC2 und PunkBuster, hoffe es kann mir jmd helfen( bin schon am verzweifeln  )
Immer wenn ich auf Server conceten will die PB aktiviert haben, kreig ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass PB installiert und aktiviert sein muss um auf den Server zu können.
Hab jetz schon alle möglichen foren durchsucht um rauszufinden an was es liegt, aber werde einfach net schlauer.
Es is installiert, es is geupdated, es startet auch wenn ich BC2 anmach, aber trotzdem kommt halt immer die Fehlermeldung.

Vllt hat/hatte jmd des selbe Problem und hat auch ne cLösung dass wieder geht.


----------



## Makalvian (11. Dezember 2010)

Haste schonmal in den Berechtigungen deiner Firewall nachgeguckt ob du vieleicht Punkbuster in ner Art Sandbox ausführst ?

Edit: Und schonmal manuell geupdatet ?


----------



## MrGimbel (23. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Wie kann ich in BF2BC denn den Server- bzw Team- Chat nutzen?
Hab mir das Teil über Steam gekauft, nur leider noch keine Anleitung gefunden. Und aus den Option/Tastaturbelegungen geht das auch nicht hervor.

Es dankt ein BF2BC-Noob


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Dezember 2010)

j, k, l.
Alle, Team, Squad.


----------



## Fastfax (31. Dezember 2010)

Mich würds ja mal interessieren was eure lieblingswaffe is 

mfg


----------



## Teal (31. Dezember 2010)

Das Messer natürlich.


----------



## Makalvian (1. Januar 2011)

M2 Carl Gustav


----------



## Fauzi (17. Januar 2011)

Handgranate :>


----------



## M_of_D (19. Januar 2011)

M24 , gibt nix besseres


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (14. April 2011)

sturmi = an94
medic = mg36 oder m249 saw
pio = g3 oder irgendeine schrotflinte ;P
als sniper kommts mir zu sehr auf den spielstil an ^^
für extreme weiten findich gol durch die extreme genauigkeit am besten 
mittlere distanz m95 weil einfach alles nach einem hit stirbt ^^
und für die nahe distanz vss mit lichtpunkt ^^

magnum munition bei allem (ja auch m95 wegen dem garantierten hit = kill und weniger bullet drop) 

naja letztens habichs geschafft von nem server gekickt zu werden nachdem ich mit nem dicken batzen glück 5 leute hintereinander im laufen als sniper mit nem heady erwischt hatte..... lachflash nachdem ich zuerst dachte die runde ist vorbei dann steht da als begründung für den kick " aimbot detected ".... najo ist nem freund mit dem ich zocke auch schon passiert ^^

so lustige frage (vlt treffen wir hier ja nen cg noob ;>) : welche "sekundäre" ausrüstung benutzt ihr so in verbindung mit welcher klasse ?

ich selbst wechsel da öfter nur beim sturmi bleibts meistens bei mgn muni und lichtpunkt ^^


----------



## Todeswolf (5. Mai 2011)

Hi .. nun Spieler die laufen zu treffen ist für mich sehr schwer ..ein Grund ist sicher das ich meist einen Ping über 130 habe auch wenn ich einen Server mit 40Ping auswähle ^^ ??

zu BFBC2(oder Vietnam) eigentlich gefällt mir das Spiel recht gut , aber ich finde es gibt für die Anzahl der Spieler einfach zu viele Fahrzeuge , und diese respawnen auch sehr schnell... wenn man es hochrechnet sind bei ca 30 Spielern meist mehr als die 1/2 mit Fahrzeugen unterwegs  

bei 50 v 50 fände ich die Anzahl ja ok aber so ist es doch stark übertrieben ! 

Für BF3 wünsche ich mir ...niedrigere Ping , mehr Spieler / Server(Map) und grössere Karten


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2011)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> Hi .. nun Spieler die laufen zu treffen ist für mich sehr schwer ..ein Grund ist sicher das ich meist einen Ping über 130 habe auch wenn ich einen Server mit 40Ping auswähle ^^ ??



Das ist nur ein Fehler im Spiel, in Wirklichkeit hast trotz allem einen 40er Ping ^^

Und meine Lieblingswaffe ist G3, mit jedem Kit.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

hatte mich erst auch gewundert mit dem ping, aber meine g15 zeigt mir beruhigende 40-50 auf nem 30er server. ingame um die 150 in der killtabelle

gibt aber auch servre wo man wegen >200 gekickt wird, obwohl eig alles in ordnung ist...


----------

